# Happy Passion GmbH



## frankknarf (22 April 2008)

Hallo,

habe heute eine Mail von der Happy Passion GMBH bekommen. Betreff: "Ihr Nacktbild wurde im Internet veröffentlicht" Natürlich wollte ich gucken was das soll und lande auf einer Seite wo meine persönlichen Daten in einem Feld eingetragen sind und darüber steht "Sie sind bereits angemeldet und darunter ein link "hier geht es zu den Bildern. nicht dass solche Bilder von mir existieren aber bei den heutigen möglichkeiten von Hackern und soweiter dachte ich mir oh mein gott ich habe ja eine webcam. Natürlich waren da keine bilder von mir, dafür irgendwelche nckten Frauen!!!!!!!! wenn die jemand gehackt hat und so weiter. dannch lese ich auf der ersten Seite, nachdem ich zurück bin, in zwei Zeilen geschrieben, dass ich mich bei ausführen des buttoms mit der Mitgliedaschaft einverstanden erkläre und dass das 98 Euro kosten soll. Auf der Seite mit meinen Benutzerangabe stand das nicht und dem Butom stand das nicht. Ich habe jetzt direkt Widerspruch eingelegt und angegeben dass ich das zur Anzeige bringe wegen Irreführung, wenn mein widerspruch nicht bestätigt wird. Auf der Startseite stand dass kein widerspruch möglich ist! 

Ist das Zulässig, dass man über eine Email geködert wird auf der Steht ihr Nacktbild wurde soeben veröffentlicht?
was soll ich jetzt tun? 

Viele Grüße Frank



bei hier klicken kommt dann die Seite über der steht sie sind bereits angemeldet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Bitte lösche nichts!
Man kennt die Firma bereits 
Versuche, aus dem Internet-Cache die Seiten zu archivieren.
Zahlen muß man nur, wenn ein Vertrag besteht. Ob die Aussage, dass Nacktbilder veröffentlicht wurden, strafbar ist, würde ich mal gerne einen Juristen fragen.


----------



## frankknarf (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ja aber besteht ein Vertrag wenn ich darauf geklickt habe?


----------



## frankknarf (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



frankknarf schrieb:


> Ja aber besteht ein Vertrag wenn ich darauf geklickt habe?


Wie archiviere ich das am besten?


----------



## KatzenHai (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ob die Aussage, dass Nacktbilder veröffentlicht wurden, strafbar ist, würde ich mal gerne einen Juristen fragen.


Mach doch!!


:sun:

Ernsthaft - isoliert sehe ich da keine Strafbarkeit durch die Aussage; die Rechtfolgen "Spam" und "versuchter Betrug", die einem einfallen könnten, resultieren ja nur sehr mittelbar aus der Aussage.

Im Ergebnis somit eher: Nein.


----------



## frankknarf (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Mach doch!!
> 
> 
> :sun:
> ...


Was sollte ich jetzt tun? immerhin stand da ich sei schon angemeldet! so ein mist....ich zahle das auf keinen Fall. ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt beabsichtigt einen Vertrag einzugehen und wenn da steht ich sei schon angemeldet, dachte ich natürlich jemand hätte unfug mit meinen persönlichen Daten getrieben.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Beweislast hat *immer *der Fordernde. Die müßten im Ernstfall  nachweisen, nicht umgekehrt der User seine  Unschuld beweisen. Da sie das genau wissen, versuchen sie die Beweislast umzudrehen. 

Sind   mittlerweile vermutlich millionenfach eingesetzte  Nebelwerfer und  Verwirrspiele.


----------



## frankknarf (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Beweislast hat *immer *der Fordernde. Die müßten im Ernstfall  nachweisen, nicht umgekehrt der User seine  Unschuld beweisen. Da sie das genau wissen, versuchen sie die Beweislast umzudrehen.
> 
> Sind   mittlerweile vermutlich millionenfach eingesetzte  Nebelwerfer und  Verwirrspiele.


und was bedeutet das jetzt für mich?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Komisch, ich finde über google gar keine Seite der Firma, nur über die Firma.
Schick mal den Link per PN, ich kucks mir heute abends an.
Und: wenn Du offline in der Chronik (FF) oder im Verlauf (IE) schaust, vielleicht findet sich dort noch was. Dann drückst Du (jeweils einzeln pro Seite) auf "Druck" und machst in einem Grafikprogramm "einfügen".
Dann speichern.
Vielleicht kann Dir das jmd besser erklären, ich bin technischer DAU 

Ansonsten ist cp's Ausführungen nichts hinzuzufügen...
---



> dannch lese ich auf der ersten Seite, nachdem ich zurück bin, in zwei Zeilen geschrieben, dass ich mich bei ausführen des buttoms mit der Mitgliedaschaft einverstanden erkläre und dass das 98 Euro kosten soll. Auf der Seite mit meinen Benutzerangabe stand das nicht und dem Butom stand das nicht.


Kam denn so ein Vertrag zustande? Eine "übereinstimmende Willenserklärung"?
Wer das behaupten wollte, müsste es belegen können.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Das wäre auch was für's Antispamforum... netter Nameserver (mailumleitung.com). Auch den Herrn kennt man


----------



## KatzenHai (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



frankknarf schrieb:


> und was bedeutet das jetzt für mich?


Auch wenn es ein bisschen anders gstrickt ist, viel lernst du über den Standardpost:

Mein Rat:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise lesen* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. *Diese allgemeinen Hinweise ansehen und -hören* - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
4. Die letzten zwei Seiten dieses Threads zum Thema lesen.
5. Feststellen, dass eigentlich keine Fragen mehr offen sein dürften.
6. Falls doch: Unter Beachtung der *Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs)* weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Ist alles nicht so schlimm, wie es sich zunächst darstellt.


----------



## frankknarf (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

VIelen Dank nochmal.

Hab ich gegen die NUBs verstoßen! Wegen dem Namen der FIrma?


----------



## webwatcher (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



frankknarf schrieb:


> Hab ich gegen die NUBs verstoßen! Wegen dem Namen der FIrma?



nö, Namen von Firmen  sind erlaubt, sonst würde das Forum ein einziges Ratespiel sein  
 ( Namen von Privatpersonen natürlich nicht )


----------



## frankknarf (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Stimmt


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das wäre auch was für's Antispamforum... netter Nameserver (mailumleitung.com). Auch den Herrn kennt man


is schon Thema
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=150066#post150066

PS: Übrigens wird für die "Happy Passion GmbH" im Impressum dieselbe Adresse angegeben, mit der eine weitere Schweizer Firma desselben GF im Handelsregister eingetragen ist. Es handelt sich dabei nach Auffassung von Google um eine Art Schule oder Ausbildungszentrum des Herrn R*Fl*, dessen höchst spannende Googlehits derzeit in der Schweiz überprüft werden.

http://www.hr-monitor.ch/f/JOTO_Marketing_GmbH_CH-020.4.033.691-3_14255106.html


----------



## sanny_ (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



frankknarf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> _Fullquote gekürzt modaction_


Hallo frankknarf,
mir ist gestern genau das gleiche passiert.Natürlich habe ich das Bild dort auch angeklickt und hatte plötzlich einen Vertrag am Hacken.Heute habe ich die Rechnung bekommen.Ich habe mal meinen Anwalt angerufen, er hat gesagt ich soll das alles ausdrucken und damit zur Polizei gehen.
Werde ich auch am Freitag tun mal schauen was die dazu sagen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



sanny_ schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die Rechnung bekommen.


Offenbar gingen heute massenhaft Rechnungen an alle möglichen Leute heraus. Alle klickten an, um ihr Nacktfoto im Netz zu sehen, und dann nahmen die Dinge ihren Lauf  :-D


----------



## turtle (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo, mir das das heute auch passiert und habe auch den genauen tread von euch gelesen. Es scheint allso so das man dafr nicht plechen muß, aber muß ich jetzt widerspruch gegen die Rechnung per E-mail einlegen oder nicht, allso was wäre am sinnvollsten.
Und 2. Frage kann ich die uminöse Firma verklagen wegen versuchten Betruges?
Und 3.Solte ich mich an die Polizei oder an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## peter12 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

ich bin auch aus dummheit auf das bild gegangen un habe heute die rechnung bekommen bin ich nun verpflichtet zu zahlen ?? obwohl diese kleine preisangabe dortsteht??? bitte um antwort


----------



## Wembley (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



peter12 schrieb:


> ich bin auch aus dummheit auf das bild gegangen un habe heute die rechnung bekommen bin ich nun verpflichtet zu zahlen ?? obwohl diese kleine preisangabe dortsteht??? bitte um antwort


Allgemein gilt: Der Preis ist ein sehr wichtiger Vertragsbestandteil und muss daher deutlich dastehen.
Weitere Infos hier:
1) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

2) http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090

3) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Das alles wird deine eventuell vorhandene Panik wegblasen.


----------



## peter12 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

bist du dir auch sicher dass dies für genau diese seite der fall ist ?? bin eben jetzt sehr aufgebrecht deswegen!! Wer weis sind wir verpflichtet diese rechnung zu bezahlen?


----------



## webwatcher (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

warum lest ihr nicht mal das unmittelbar vorhergehende Posting?


Wembley schrieb:


> Allgemein gilt: Der Preis ist ein sehr wichtiger Vertragsbestandteil und muss daher deutlich dastehen.
> Weitere Infos hier:
> 1) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> 
> ...


----------



## peter12 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

das ist ja alles gut aber ich möchte wissen ob dass überhaupt alles auf diese seite bzw dieses vorgehen auch zutrifft !!


----------



## peter12 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



turtle schrieb:


> Hallo, mir das das heute auch passiert und habe auch den genauen tread von euch gelesen. Es scheint allso so das man dafr nicht plechen muß, aber muß ich jetzt widerspruch gegen die Rechnung per E-mail einlegen oder nicht, allso was wäre am sinnvollsten.
> Und 2. Frage kann ich die uminöse Firma verklagen wegen versuchten Betruges?
> Und 3.Solte ich mich an die Polizei oder an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden?
> Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


hi wie wirst du nun weiter verfahren?? wirst du zahlen??


----------



## turtle (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

hi, ich zahle doch nicht dafür das ich paar bilder sehen durfte, und im forum steht ja auch überall geschrieben, das man das net muß, und einschüchtern lassen sollte man sich auch nicht.
Frag mich nur wegen dem Widerspruch, und ob man das irgendwo zur anzeige bringen sollte?


----------



## katzenjens (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Tach...

meine Freundin hat heute auch eine Mail mit Link von denen bekommen. Mit einem Klick auf dem Link war sie dort angemeldet. Auf der ganzen Seite sind keinerlei Kosten , AGBs oder sonstiges zu finden. Habs soweit dokumentiert.

Selbstredend waren keine Fotos von ihr im Memberbereich. Beim wilden Herumklicken kam man nur auf ein Verzeichnis mit eher mässigen Ferkelbildchen, definitiv aber nicht Amateur. Alles andere war "404 not found". Will sagen das ganze Projekt ist mit der heissen Nadel zusammengefrickelt.

Wer trotzdem eine Rechnung bekommen sollte und sich fragt, ob er zahlen soll... :wall:

Im Ernst, mit Klick auf Spammail wird kein Vertrag geschlossen. Vor allem, wenn es absolut keine Preisangabe gibt.

Im übrigen kommt der Dreck wieder von den üblichen Verdächtigen, und zwar die mit der grossen Datenbank für Spam. Daher braucht sich niemand wundern, wenn tatsächlich schon alle Daten ausgefüllt sind. Bei meiner Freundin waren alle Daten akkurat. Und das, wo sie sich im Netz nur mit einer Spam-Addi anmeldet. Es scheint, dass die "Anbieter" Datenbanken von seriösen Versandfirmen "angezapft" haben.

Und nochmal zum Schluss. Ein Mausklick auf einen Link in einer Spam-Mail bedeutet natürlich kein Vertragsabschluss. Zumal es natürlich nicht das eigene Nacktbild zu sehen gibt :scherzkeks: .

Die Anbieter können natürlich Rechnungen verschicken. Das ist nicht verboten. Aber als Betroffener hat man nicht wirklich die Pflicht, unberechtigte Rechnungen zu bezahlen. Ein Klick auf die Links in meiner Signatur sollte alles klarstellen und Zweifel beseitigen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Turtle1972 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Bei mir ist es ganz lustig: Bekam heute diese Rechnungsmail, welche an meine kostenlose gmx Addi adressiert war. Mein Mann hat aber den Link in der Mail vom Montag NICHT angeklickt und gleich gelöscht!!!! Im Verlauf ist auch keine entsprechende Seite verzeichnet, von daher glaube ich meinem Mann.

Wie kommen die überhaupt an meine Adresse? Wenn ich hier richtig lese, ist die doch schon eingetragen, wenn die Leute dem Link folgen, also hatte die Firma die doch schon vorher?!

????

Bye Turtle1972


----------



## vw-t4 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo das gleiche ist mir heute passiert, das die Freischaltung des Nacktbildes soeben erfolgt ist. Es wurde in den FSK 18 Bereich einsortiert. www.nacktcommunity.com  Dann kam Jetzt zu den Bildern HIER KLICKEN. Dann habe ich aber nicht ganz nach unten gerollt und habe geklickt. Danach bekam ich eine Mail mit den Zugangsdaten. Als ich das in der Mail angeklickt habe, sah ich das die IP-Adresse gespeichert wurde und bei der Anmeldung beginnen wir umgehend mit unserer Dienstleistung. Die Gebühr für den Zugriff auf www.online-girlies.com beträgt einmalig 98,00 €. Sie können sich 12 Monate unbegrenzt nutzen. Nach dem ersten Zugriff ist ihr gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht erloschen. Aber wenn ich auf der Seite bin kann ich trotzdem keine Bilder anklicken. Da kam bei dem ersten Klick gleich meine ganze Adresse. Wie kommen die an meine Adresse? Ich muß jetzt das Geburtstdatum eingeben nehme ich an bis ich weiter machen kann, aber ich will nicht und möchte auch das Geld nicht zahlen. Wie kann ich mich da wehren wenn was kommt?


----------



## vw-t4 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Die Firma Happy Passion GmbH ist in Neuhofstraße 3 A in CH - 6340 Baar


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Nein, da ist sie nicht. Aber das steht hier bereits. Wenn das Thema interessant genug wird, wird man auch nachsehen können, was da genau ist 

[...]


----------



## katzenjens (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Muhaaaaaa,

hier ist auch gerade die Rechnung eingetrudelt.
Interessanterweise ist Name Anschrift in der PDF-Rechnung völlig falsch. Die haben definitiv grosse Probleme in ihrer Datenbank. Das könnte z.B. auch bedeuten, dass selbst, wenn Rechnung bezahlt wird, fröhlich weitergemahnt wird, da Rechnungsnummer nicht zum Kunden passt. Viel Spass :scherzkeks:

Nun haben die "Anbieter" den Bogen klar überspannt. Die letzte Glaubwürdigkeit ist verflogen. Wer nun noch Angst hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Update, auch ich habe gerade Spam bekommen. Angeklickt und nix passierte. Ausser dass 30 Min. später eine Rechnung eintrudelte, auch wieder mit falschem Namen und Adresse.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Gruni (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Guten Abend allerseits!
Nun, auch ich bin in diese scheiss Sache reingerutscht! Ich denke doch dass dies normal ist, wenn man eine Mail erhält, seine Nacktbilder seien aufgeschaltet, dass man nachsieht...! Hab mich echt fast zu tode genervt! Übrigens, schreibt an [.......] denn ich denke die werden sehr hellhörig bei solchen Machenschaften! Diese Anbieter legen einem bewusst aufs Kreuz und versuchen mit solchen Mails einzuschüchtern! Denkt doch mal nach, wie mancher denen das Geld überweist, nur aus Angst es könnte was hängenbleiben, vielleicht hat ja der Eine oder Andere aus anderen Gründen ein schlechtes Gewissen....:wall::-p! 
Seht Euch doch mal die Rechnung genau an..... die Mehrwertsteuer in Deutschland ist meines Wissens nicht 7,6% oder Leute....?! Im weiteren, eine Schweizer Firma mit Bankverbindung in Deutschland.... zudem steht explizit, der Betrag sei nur einmal fällig und werde nicht wieder erneuert!!!!! Das heisst für mich ganz klar, zahle und Du hörst nie mehr was...!
Ich werde auf jeden Fall der ganzen Sache auf den Grund gehen und Klage einreichen! Ich hatte auf die Rechnung per Mail einen Widerruf gemacht, ebenfalls per Mail an den Absender. Wisst Ihr was, die Mail kam zurück, Empfänger unbekannt.......!!!!!!
Leute geht auf die Hinterbeine und lasst Euch das nicht gefallen, denn je mehr klagen, desto grösser die Resonanz!!!
Lasst Euch nicht einschüchtern und für die Zukunft zählt, Absender unbekannt, Mail nicht öffnen und sperren!!
Liebe Grüsse und schlaft trotzdem ruhig, Gruni

_Mailadresse editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gruni schrieb:


> die Mehrwertsteuer in Deutschland ist meines Wissens nicht 7,6% oder Leute....?!


in der Schweiz schon


> Gruezi, bei welchen Verbrechen können wir Ihnen behilflich sein?


----------



## vw-t4 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Die Mail mit den Zugangsdaten kam um 14.25 heute und jetzt schon die Mail mit der Rechnung und dem Kontoinhaber

Firma: Happy Passion GmbH
Kontonummer: [.........]
BLZ: 600 100 70
Bank: Postbank

Selbstverständlich können Sie unser Bilderarchiv noch volle sechs Monate lang weiterhin nutzen. Bitte gleichen Sie die Rechnung innerhalb von fünf Tagen aus. Soll ich nun zahlen? Soll ich die Mails, Rechnungen etc. speichern oder löschen?

Danke vorab.

_Daten editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Bitte die Bankdaten umgehend löschen, bei der Postbank Stuttgart höflich nachfragen und diese hierher verweisen. Danke.


----------



## Gruni (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Auf keinen Fall die Mails löschen!!!!!!!!!
Gruni


----------



## Gruni (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

*Ich wollte vom Vertragswidrigen Recht gebrauch machen und habe dem Absender der Rechnung geantwortet!! Ohne Erfolg, denn dieser ist unbekannt!!!!!*


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gruni schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall die Mails löschen!!!!!!!!!
> Gruni


Ja. Das könnte wichtig werden, da die Mails nach bisherigen Kennntissen zur eindeutigen Identifikation genutzt werden. So wie bereits in anderen Fällen beschrieben. Da das hier alles a Gschmäckle hat, würde ich als Mailempfänger sofort bei der zuständigen Polizei vorstellig werden und die Beamten bitten, falls möglich hier mitzulesen.


----------



## Gruni (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Wenn jeder auf die Polizei geht kommt der Fall in rollen! Ich habe sämtliche Beweise gespeichert und zur Sicherhei ausgedruckt!!! Ich bin mir sicher, dieser [........] hat keine Chance!!!
Aber um Himmels willen nicht die Mails löschen, wie sonnst wollt ihr was beweisen???

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Gruni (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Und noch was, ich habe den Aktivierungscode, welcher in der zweiten Mail zugestellt wurde, gar nicht eingegeben und bekam trotzdem eine Rechnung per Mail!! Ich denke, dass mit Zustellung der Mail bereits die Rechnung gedruckt war:-p


----------



## vw-t4 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Nun habe ich was in meiner Rechnung festgestellt.
Erstens der Briefkopf wie angegeben und dann in Fettschrift


[........]
3.Südwieke 121.a

*26817  Rhauderfehn*


Vielleicht hilft das schon weiter.

Ich habe mal die Sachen auf.

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gruni schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass mit Zustellung der Mail bereits die Rechnung gedruckt war:-p


Ich denke eher mit der erfolgreichen Zustellung (Respondmeldung) oder einem in der Mail betätigten Hyperlink.


----------



## Gruni (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Aber wie kommt dieser [............] an Namen und Mail Adressen??:wall::wall::wall:
Ich könnte dem den Hals umdrehen:fdevilt:

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## katzenjens (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo Gruni,

hier lesen...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gruni schrieb:


> Ich habe sämtliche Beweise gespeichert und zur Sicherheit ausgedruckt!


Das reicht aber nicht! Du z. B. müsstest deinen Rechner für eine Auswertung durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen zur Verfügung stellen, damit der die technischen Abläufe gerichtsverwertbar rekonstruiert. in der regel reicht es, wenn vom PC eine Encase-Sicherung angefertigt wird, was allerdings i. d. R. nicht bei einem Zeugen zu Hause erledigt werden kann.


Gruni schrieb:


> Wenn jeder auf die Polizei geht kommt der Fall in rollen!


DAS wiederum halte ich für ein Ammenmärchen, wenn nicht gezielt was unternommen wird. Viele (qualitativ minderwertige Anzeigen, ohne PC) Anzeigen blockieren die Behörden nur und führen zum Abstumpfen bei der Fallbearbeitung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gruni schrieb:


> Aber wie kommt dieser [............] an Namen und Mail Adressen


Mann, das sind doch jahrelang aktive Leute vom Fach, nicht ein gestern aufgestandener Gelegenheits... hmm... arbeiter.


----------



## Gruni (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo Jens!
Besten Dank!! Solche Artikel lassen einem ruhig schlafen!!!!!:scherzkeks:
Liebe Grüsse Gruni


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> Viele (qualitativ minderwertige Anzeigen, ohne PC) Anzeigen blockieren die Behörden nur und führen zum Abstumpfen bei der Fallbearbeitung.


Daher ist es wichtig, darauf gleich zu Beginn hinzuweisen. Wer seinen PC kurz entbehren kann, hat die Möglichkeit, eine fundierte Anzeige zu machen. Dann sieht man weiter. In diesem frühen Stadium der Beschwerdewelle ist es dringend notwendig, darauf hinzuweisen. Daher: Reducal, stimme Dir voll und ganz zu. Wenn es auch nur so wäre, dass ein Klick auf der Seite die Rechnung auslöst, ist das schon in einem Bereich, wo man über Betrug diskutieren könnte. _Sollte!_


----------



## Brest (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Liebe Poster!

Bitte mäßigt eure Ausdrucksweise. Kraftausdrücke, Nennung von Namen und Wörter, die strafrechtlich relevantes Handeln unterstellen (noch ist ja niemand verurteilt worden) werden aus rechtlichen Gründen gelöscht. Das Forum soll ja deswegen keine Angriffsfläche für diese Leute bieten, oder?

Also noch einmal die Bitte um Zurückhaltung.


----------



## Gruni (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass der Eine oder Andere Albträume hat und bezahl, aus Angst vor der Ollen:wall::-p


----------



## vw-t4 (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ich habe nun mit der Postbank Stuttgart gesprochen, wo er tatsächlich ein Konto hat und die haben gesagt, die Bank kann nichts machen so lange keine Strafanzeige vorliegt. Nun soll man zur Polizei gehen, die Rechnung und E- Mails ausdrucken mit Anmeldedaten und eine Strafanzeige machen. Erst dann kann die Bank etwas machen.


----------



## Gruni (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Alles klar..... habe mich halt genervt:wall: werde mich bessern:roll:


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Einen Tag hier und schon das Modell verstanden... Angst vernebelt das Hirn noch effektiver als Überdruck  
*who knows the tune won't pay the piper*


----------



## Gruni (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Siehst Du, auch wenn ich aus der Schweiz komme.....bin sehr lernfähig:wall:


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Du bist *Schweizer????
*du hast 'ne PN


----------



## Gruni (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

So ist es!!

Die Grenzüberschreitende Kommunikation klappt offenbar perfekt!!!!:-D

Leute, lasst uns Inspektor Derrick aktivieren:-p Der wird den Fall mit Harry im handumdrehen lösen:sun:


----------



## turtle (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

naja hauptsache ruhe bewahren, aber eiene einheitliche vorgehensweise sollte man haben, denke mal der Verbraucherschutz wäre besser, wenn man dort fälle sammeln kann, und dann eine sammelanzeige bei den behörden einreicht.

mfg


----------



## frankknarf (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo nochmal.........

sieht also so aus als wäre ich nicht der einzige der diesen Bock geschossen hat. Habe mir auch überlegt die ganzen Mails zu nehmen und zur Polizei zu gehen. 
Was mich im Augenblick noch interessieren würde ist. Bei der anmeldeseite war meine meine alte adresse gestanden. Sowie jetzt auf der Rechnung. Ich habe der Rechnugn wiedersprochen und falls es soweit kommt, dass eine gerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung kommt würde die ja gar nicht zu mir zugestellt. ist das dann eher schlecht oder gut? Auf keinen Fall möchte ich denen meine aktuelle Adresse geben!
Danke für eure Überlegungen! 

Grüße frankknarf


----------



## Captain Picard (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



frankknarf schrieb:


> Ich habe der Rechnugn wiedersprochen und falls es soweit kommt, dass eine gerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung kommt


Ein gerichtlicher *Mahnbescheid *ist bei  den Nutzlosanbietern so selten wie die Chance vom Blitz 
getroffen zu werden u. a weil er die fordernde Partei erstmal  23€ per *Vorkasse !* kostet, die sie  nur
 zurückbekäme, wenn sie einen Prozess führt *und !* gewinnt. Das ist bis heute noch überhaupt noch nicht vorgekommen. Seid mal nicht so panisch 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## frankknarf (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

ja ist ja gut.........war ja nur ne Überlegung


----------



## turtle (23 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

bei mir war es auch meine allte anachrift, ich werde mal gar nux machen, auch keinen widerspruch, weil es e nicht ankommt.


----------



## Starflower (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo...

auch ich habe gestern eine solche e-mail erhalten:motz: mein Mann ist dann auf diese Seite gegangen um zu schauen was das soll... hmmm... nunja, es waren schöne Frauen mit tollen Figuren zu sehen, jedoch war das nicht ich....:unzufrieden:

nun bekam ich heute morgen eine Rechnung mit der Aufforderung 98,- Euro innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage zu überweisen.... 

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, ich dreh am Rad hier.... muss ich das zahlen, scheine ja auch nicht die einzige zu sein die darauf reingefallen ist... oh man und ich hab immer gesagt auf so etwas falle ich doch nicht herein...

naja, hab dann wohl doch A...karte gezogen

Wäre für jeden hilfreichen Tip dankbar

Lieben Gruß Starflower


----------



## tamarissa20 (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Huhu,

mit Erschrecken fand ich gerade dieses Forumthema und musste mich glatt erstmal anmelden. Auch mir ist dieses gestern wiederfahren.... habe das Thema bisher verfolgt und werde mich danach richten.
Das witzige ist ja, wenn man ne E-Mail an [email protected] schreibt (online-girlies ist die seite wo man sich angemeldet haben soll) dann kommt diese wohl an, aber wenn man ne mail an den support schickt, der auf der rechnung steht- host not found....auch nicht schlecht. Seltsam ist auch, dass ich zunächst eine rechnung mit nem falschen Empfänger bekommen habe. Dummerweise stand dort nicht der vollständige nachname, sonst hätte ich mich auch mit diesem Herren in Verbindung gesetzt.


----------



## wahlhesse (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo,

Panik ist völlig fehl am Platze...

Hier lesen.
Hier schauen.
Auf die Frage, wie die überhaupt an Eure Daten gekommen sind, Hinweise hier.

So gerne ich allen sagen möchte, was zu tun ist... Das Rechtsberatungsgesetz verbietet es leider :stumm: Aber der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte schon sagen, was Sache ist. Tipp: Falschaussage des Anbieters. Versteckte Kostenangabe, usw. noch Fragen? 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Starflower (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ja ganz genau Tamarissa,

bei mir kam auich erst eine falsch adressierte rechnung an.... und kurz darauf eine entschuldigung.. mit irgendeinem blabla.... und auch bei mir war nachdem ich eine gesalzene :roll: antwort geschickt habe nur host not found zu lesen... ziemlich eigenartig......


----------



## Starflower (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

ich habe die mail von gestern gelöscht weil ... spam etc... habe jetzt nur noch die rechnung im postfach... und nun?? trotzdem zur polizei oder oder????

bitte helft mir...:wall:


----------



## blowfish (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Starflower schrieb:


> ...muss ich das zahlen,


Hallo Starflower
Dann möchte ich dich mal fragen.
Hast du dich wissentlich dort angemeldet?
Wurde dir die Kostenpflicht der Seite angezeigt?
War das auf der Anmeldeseite deutlich angezeigt?
So und wie du diese Fragen beantwortest, denke ich dass du auf die richtige Antwort zu deiner Frage kommst.


----------



## Starflower (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo blowfish....

ja ich weiss was du meinst, dennoch ist und bleibt ein mulmiges gefühl ... habe ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings nicht selbst, ne freundin bekam ähnliche post weil sie auf einer führerscheintestseite war, sie hat auch nicht gezahlt und mahnungen drohungen und selbst hausbesuche bekommen... also sorry wenns nervt aber bin halt ein kleines weichei LOL


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Starflower schrieb:


> und selbst hausbesuche bekommen...


Wäre für mich ein klarer Fall bei Drohungen die Polizei zu rufen. Lese ich allerdings zum ersten Mal


----------



## Starflower (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ja ist sie auch... und schwupp hörten die drohungen hausbesuche auf... sie hat auch nie wieder von der firma gehört.... wir haben auch recherchiert aber die seite ist nicht mehr zu finden :smile:


----------



## FlexDerBiegsame (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo,
ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Hab auch das Problem, dass ich die erste Mail bekommen habe mit dem Betreff dass mein Bild online gestellt wurde.
Hab dann die mail geöffnet und festgestellt dass sie nicht nur meinen nachnamen, der ja aus meiner email adresse ersichtlich ist, sonder auch meinen vornamen hatten.

bin dann auch dummerweise auf die seite und dann stand da dass ich bereits registriert bin. nur war das eben nicht meine richtige adresse und sie haben auch nicht meinen kompletten vornamen angegeben sondern nur meine abkürzung.

anschließend hab cih dann auch die mail mit den zugangsdaten bekommen und hab, dumm wie ich bin mich natürlich eingeloggt! für meine dummheit könnt ich mich jetzt noch selbst ohrfeigen.
aber passiert ist passiert! 

jetzt mach ich mir halt auch noch weng gedanken, vor allem weil es hieß, dass ich schon registriert war, aber ich kann mich eben nicht daran erinnern mich da angemeldet zu haben. ausschließen möcht ichs jetzt aber auch nicht.

daher meine frage: falls ich mich doch auf der seite angemeldet hätte, wäre dann ein rechtilicher vertrag zu stande gekommen?
hab eben doch ein etwas mulmiges gefühl im magen, wenn ich mir die sache nochmal so ansehen muss.

mfg,Flex


----------



## katzenjens (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo,

wie blauäugig seid ihr denn überhaupt?
Ein Klick auf eine Spam-Mail begründet einen Vertrag?
Man kann es nicht oft genug sagen, ein Anbieter hat zu beweisen dass Nutzer / Opfer einen Vertrag eingegangen ist. Und da reichen weder ein Mausklick noch die gespeicherte IP-Adresse, EMail-Addi oder Adressen aus einer Datenbank aus.

Zudem in diesem Falle klar eine Falschaussage seitens des Anbieters den Mausklick provoziert hat. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass nicht ein einziges Nacktfoto von den Spam-Empfängern online ist, ist recht hoch :scherzkeks: .

Ich habe gestern auf die EMail, welche meine Freundin bekommen hat, geklickt, im Anmeldefenster waren alle Daten bereits hinterlegt, aber es gab  kein Hinweis auf irgendwelche Kosten.

Minuten später gabs Zugangsdaten, welche allerdings nach der Anmeldung auf eine nicht vorhandene Seite verwies. Beim wilden hin- und herklicken kam man nur auf ein Verzeichnis, welches ein paar Bilder von kaum bekleideten Damen in interessanten Positionen zeigten. Jedenfalls keine Amateurbilder. In den Zugangsdaten war immer noch kein Hinweis auf Kosten zu sehen.

Erst eine Stunde später kam per Mail eine Rechnung über 98 Euro. Heute morgen kam noch eine Rechnung, diesmal mit richtiger Adresse.

Weiteres Kriterium gegen einen Vertrag ist die Tatsache, dass in der Spam auf nacktcommunity verwiesen wird aber bei der Anmeldung auf online-girlies umgeleitet wird, welche dann auch die Rechnung erstellen. Vermurkster gehts doch wohl nicht, oder? Die Internetconnectivity sowie Domains verweisen übrigens auf die üblichen Verdächtigen. Dank dieser Firma hat auch Spam aus deutschen Landen eine Chance :motz:

Wer immer noch meint, das wäre alles ok so und es besteht eine Zahlungspflicht... :wall:

Meine persönliche Meinung zu dem Thema ist, dass es sich nicht nur um Besch.ss handelt, sondern um mehr.  :stumm:

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## olches (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Bei mir das gleiche!

Hatte schonmal etwas ähnliches! Habe auch Mahnungen satt bekommen, dann wurde ein Inkassodienst beauftragt. Habe einmal schriftlich wiedersprochen, dann nochmal mit dem Inkassounternehmen telefoniert. Die Frau dorte meinte sie habe am Gericht gearbeitet und ich hätte keine Chance wenn der Fall vor Gericht geht. Ich habe ihr gesagt das wir das sehen werden, ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht zahlen. Anfang März kam das letzte Schreiben, das jetzt ein Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird. Bin mal gespannt!

Nun zu "nacktbilder online" oder so! Habe auch die Mail bekommen, den Link benutzt und nun die Rechnung gekriegt. Werde natürlich auf keinen Fall zahlen und auch alle anderen sollte sich nicht einschüchtern lassen, komme was wolle!

FRAGE: SOLLTE MAN STRAFANZEIGE ERSTATTEN; UM DIESEN LEUTEN DAS HANDWERK ZU LEGEN! WIE SIEHTS MIT EINER SAMMELKLAGE AUS?


----------



## katzenjens (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo,

Sammelklage gibts in Deutschland nicht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
Strafanzeige kann man versuchen, aber nicht bei der Polizei, sondern am besten bei der Staatsanwaltschaft direkt.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## turtle (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

hi, naja sammelklage hin oder her sinnvoll wäre es wenn alle den selben Staatsanwalt nutzen würden, sonst streicht zuviel Zeit ins Land.


----------



## wahlhesse (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Naja, was auch etwas bringen würde, wenn jeder zu seiner Lokalzeitung gehen würde und auf dem Umstand hinweist. Natürlich Link zu diesem Forum nicht vergessen .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## FlexDerBiegsame (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

also ich möchte mich noch bedanken für die super beratung.

bin natürlich erstmal erleichtert und freu mich jetzt schon richtig auf die erste mahnung.

viele grüße,

Flex


----------



## crasher (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

ich habe auch am besagten 22 die Emails von dieser Firma bekommen und gestern bei der Polizei Strafanzeige erstattet.. 

zur staatsanwaltschaft werde ich die tage auch noch gehen !!!

ich finde es ist einer schweinerrei.. und ich weiß das ich mich letzte woche auf einer webseite registriert hatte, wo auch ein Semilokon vor meinem Nachnahmen stand !

daher hat die Firma meine Daten.

voll die ...

los alle man Polizei und Gerichte warmlaufen lassen..

Wer weitere Infos sowie die Vorgangsnummer von der Polizei für eine Sammelklage braucht PM an mich..


----------



## Captain Picard (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



crasher schrieb:


> für eine Sammelklage braucht PM an mich..


Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklage 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## frankknarf (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ok,
aber wann wird denn ein Verbraucherschutz aktiv?
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe kann der Verbraucherschutz doch Sammelklagen durchführen! 

Grüße frankknarf


----------



## katzenjens (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo,

gib den Spezis noch etwas Zeit. Die Masche ist ja noch taufrisch.
AGBs und ein "anständiges" Impressum habe ich bisher immer noch nicht auf der Seite gefunden. Das wird schon noch... 
Davon abgesehen wird im Untergrund sicher ermittelt.

Ich vermute immer noch dass der Kram schlicht zu früh gestartet wurde. Die Webseite ist noch lange nicht vollständig. Zudem ich nicht einmal eine Möglichkeit gefunden habe, eigene "Ferkelbilder" hochzuladen :scherzkeks:.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## eifelstern (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Genau das gleiche ist mir auch passiert. Eine eMail mit Widerspruch konnte nicht zugestellt werden...die Adresse nimmt keine eMail an anscheinend. Bloss nicht z..... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gruni (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo liebe Leute
Macht mal bitte halblang, denn ich hab mich bei einer Rechtsauskunft kundig gemacht! Der soll mal einen Mahnbescheid machen...! Keine Chance!!!![.......]
Dann noch was, habe RTL angeschrieben, Akte 08.....! Die sind bereits am Thema dran, das wird sehr sehr spannend!!!!:-p
Abwarten, bei diesem Anbieter ist der Ofen schon sehr bald aus, glaubt mir! P.s. ich freue mich schon jetzt auf seinen Mahnbescheid.....!!!!!:scherzkeks:
Liebe Grüsse, Gruni
_
Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## wahlhesse (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo,

an die Neulinge, welche empfehlen, nicht zu z...... :stumm:
Wir dürfen es so leider nicht stehenlassen, weil es als verbotene Rechtsberatung angesehen werden kann und nicht weil die Tipps falsch sind  .

Aber wer die allgemeinen Hinweise liest und hört, sollte wissen, was man machen sollte und was nicht :sun:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Gruni (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Dies ist die Originalzuschrift von SAT1, Akte 08!!!!
Alles ok?!:-p



> Sehr geehr.........
> wir bedanken uns für Ihre Zuschrift und das Interesse an unserer Sendung AKTE.
> 
> Aus juristischen Gründen können wir Ihnen keine Rechtsberatung anbieten,
> ...


----------



## turtle (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

leider ist es ja auch so [........], siehe Videotext Faxabrufe etc.
Was ist nur aus der Menschheit geworden.^^

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Gruni (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Turtle
Nicht die ganze Menschheit in Frage stellen, es gibt auch noch liebe:-p


----------



## turtle (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

jo das ist klar, trotzdem das ist alles mega ärgerlich, und mich würde echt interessieren wieviele das bezahlen.


----------



## Gruni (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ich bin leider überzeugt, dass da einige noch so dumm sind und bezahlen!!!! Eigentlich sehr schade! Nun, ich werde das mit Sicherheit nicht tun! Wie gesagt, der soll doch mit mir vor die Justiz, freue mich schon jetzt:scherzkeks:

Noch was!
Schreibt doch alle an Akte 08 von Sat1 :-p je mehr Kläger da sind, desto schneller berichten die!!!! Sendet sämtliche Mails und Unterlage per Mail..... leider darf ich Euch die Mail Adresse nicht reinschreiben.....:-p aaaaabbbbeeeer wie heisst die Sendung....?! akte und welche Zeichen kommt in einer Mail vor....:-p und was hat der Affe hinten anhängen.... und wie heisst die Sendung schon wieder?! und in welchem Land ist dieser Sender zuhause??????:-D

Sorry Walheese.... ich hoffe das geht durch!?!? Bittttttttteeeeeee!!!!!! Es ist doch so wichtig!!


----------



## Gruni (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

:wall: Wahlhesse ich Dummkopf:wall:


----------



## frankknarf (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

hahahhahahahahhahahaha


----------



## turtle (24 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

so ich hab mich jetzt an das Innenministerium meines Bundeslandes gewendet mit der Bitte um Hilfe und Aufklärung, anbei hab ich den Link des Forums angegeben.


----------



## wahlhesse (25 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo,

den Vorgang dem Innenministerium zu melden ist in etwa so als wenn man beim Metzger Socken kaufen möchte :vlol:.

Neee, im Ernst. Wir haben ein Ministerium für Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz unter der Leitung eines "tollen" Ministers. Dort wäre der Vorgang besser aufgehoben.

Noch besser wäre es, wenn Bürger mündig genug ist, um festzustellen, dass die ganze Geschichte eh eine Luftnummer ist. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## katzenjens (25 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo,

falls jemand fragt, wie die Burschen an die Daten gekommen sind, hier mal ein Hinweis:

http://springfloh25.blogspot.com/2008/04/starkes-stck.html



> 8:11 AM
> 
> Anonym hat gesagt…  hallo,
> hatte auch diese e-mail. ich bin vor über einem jahr bei lebensprognose.com reingefallen. da ich das ganze für ein spaß hielt, hatte ich (glücklicherweise!) bei der anmeldung irgendwelchen quatsch eingegeben. ich erhielt natürlich mehrere mahnungen und drohungen (wir haben ihre ip-adresse usw.) und nachdem das serviceteam nach mehreren mahnungen festgestellt hatte (obwohl sehr sehr offensichtlich), dass ich falschangaben gemacht hatte, sollte auch noch eine anzeige wegen betruges folgen. gezahlt habe ich bis heute nicht und irgendwann haben die es aufgegeben. erstaunt war ich jetzt, als diese nacktfoto e-mail, mit meinen damals frei erfundenen personalien kam. also wäre bei mir die herkunft der "personalien" geklärt, nämlich von der schweizer firma internet service ag (ehem. xentria ag). die masche wird hier die übliche sein, nämlich den leuten angst machen, sie zum zahlen zu bewegen, mit mahnschreiben von "inkassobüros" und "rechtsanwälten". das wars aber auch schon. ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid, auf den man dann schon mal reagieren sollte, wird mit 99,99 %iger sicherheit nicht kommen.
> ...


Davon abgesehen gibts viele Möglichkeiten, woher die Lümmels die Daten haben. Hier mal lesen...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## katzenjens (25 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

So,

für alle Betroffenen und sonstig Interessierten ein Link zu meinem Blogeintrag:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/blog.php?b=30

Dort ist das Thema gründlich "bearbeitet". Wer nun noch Angst hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## sabrina1982 (26 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



frankknarf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute eine Mail von der Happy Passion GMBH bekommen.
> _full quote gekürzt modaction _


ja hallo guten abend ich bin sabrina und ich habe genau das selbe problem was sollen wir machen???


----------



## wahlhesse (26 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo Sabrina,

was zu tun oder besser nicht zu tun ist erfährt man hier .
Wenn man nicht lesen mag, kann man es sich hier anhören.

Eine genauere Analyse der Masche ist hier zu sehen.

Wir dürfen hier zwar nicht sagen, zahle oder zahle nicht, das verbietet das Rechtsberatungsgesetz. Aber nach der Lektüre der Links sollte jedem klar sein, was man machen oder besser nicht machen soll. Kleiner Hinweis hier.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## wahlhesse (29 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ei gugge mal da:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> vor einigen Tagen erreichte Sie Ihre Rechnung für die Nutzung von
> w*w.online-girlies.com
> - der erotischen Nacktcommunity für Männer und Frauen.
> ...


Ganz schön dreist, ein Verzeichnis mit Ferkelbildchen als Community zu bezeichnen...
Immerhin versucht man nun erstmal auf nette Weise ans Geld zu kommen. Ist das Konto etwa immer noch scharf? Die Kontoverbindung passt jedenfalls noch.

Für alle, welche sich tatsächlich Gedanken machen, nochmal der Hinweis hier.

Übrigens, nicht alles, was in der Presse steht, muss zwangsläufig stimmen.


> Im Text der E-Mail sei die Internetseite mit dem angeblichen Foto angegeben. Die Verbraucherschützer raten dringend davon ab, die entsprechende Seite zu besuchen. Wer die dort geforderten persönlichen Angaben macht, schließt er einen einjährigen Vertrag für fremde Nacktfotos zum Preis von 98 Euro ab.


Dieser Unsinn ist z.B. auf der Seite von n-tv zu finden.

Update: Der Beitrag bei N-TV ist inzwischen nach meiner Intervention entschärft worden:


> Ob dieser rechtsgültig ist, ist zwar fraglich. Mit unnötigem Ärger dürfte die Aktion aber sicherlich verbunden sein.



Zum einen sind in der Spam-Mail die eigenen Daten schon verschlüsselt im Link vorhanden. Zum anderen hat man mit dem Klick auf den Link keinen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Und davon abgesehen gibts weder ein eigenes Nacktbild, noch eine Community, sondern nur ein Verzeichnis mit Bildern. Keine AGBs, nix. Und den Kostenhinweis bekommen die Spam-Empfänger, wenn sie auf den Link klicken, auch nicht zu sehen.

Eine feine Verbindung von Spam und Nutzlosanbieter. :wall:
Lesen oder hören ...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Starflower (29 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Juchuuuuuh... auch bei mir war heute morgen eine "freundliche" Aufforderung die offene Rechnung zu bezahlen  ....

... dann warten wir doch mal ab was sonst noch so in meiner Post landet

Lieben Gruß da lass....


----------



## Bienchen1978 (29 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo, 
auch ich bin "leider" Opfer dieser Falle geworden...:wall:jedenfalls habe ich draus gelernt. Auch bei mir war heute eine "freundliche" Zahlungserinnerung im Postfach. Auch hier werde ich nicht reagieren, bzw. es ging automatisch eine Mail an den Absender, dass meine Mailadresse nicht erreichbar ist. 

Ausserdem juckt es mich tierisch in den Fingern, denen mal eine saftige E-Mail zu schreiben. Konnte mich aber bis jetzt beherrschen. Ausserdem würden mir eh die richtigen Worte fehlen, denen klar zu machen, dass ich mich nicht übern Tisch ziehen lasse. :bash:

Habe vorhint Beschwerde beim SECO - dem Staatssekretariat für Wirtschaft  in der Schweiz eingereicht. Das Seco wird dann wohl tätig und lädt die Firma vor.

Bin die ganze Zeit schon am Überlegen, ob ich nicht Anzeige erstatten soll. Denke mir dann aber auch, dass die bei der Polizei sich darüber wohl kaputtlachen werden. Was meint Ihr? :-?

Danke und Gruss
Patty


----------



## wahlhesse (29 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo,

Anzeige erstatten belastet nur unnötig die Behörden.

EMail schreiben lohnt nicht wirklich, da sie eh nicht ankommt. Und selbst die Briefmarke für den Brief in die Schweiz ist schon zu teuer.

Hier scheint momentan die Sonne, das ist doch viel wichtiger als sich Sorgen um lustige Rechnungen zu machen :zunge: .

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## katzenjens (29 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Tach....

ich hab mich mal wieder zum Deppen gemacht und ein Video zum Thema eingespielt :scherzkeks:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Czf-TcAyhY4

Viel Spass,
Jens


----------



## turtle (29 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

^^ Hallo


----------



## frankknarf (29 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo.......

gutes Video Katzensjens............Danke

Grüße frankknarf


----------



## frankknarf (29 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

.....klingt komisch.......ist aber so!!!!!!


----------



## Rainer68 (29 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



frankknarf schrieb:


> .....klingt komisch.......ist aber so!!!!!!


Hallo,
auch ich habe gestern abend eine Mahnung bekommen. Wie ich hier gelesen habe, haben wohl die meissten die zugeschickten Zugangsdaten verwendet. Das habe ich nicht getan.
Ich habe auf den Link geklickt, nach weiterleitung diese online girlies Seite gesehen, Browser zu und dann kam die Mail mit den Zugangsdaten die ich sofort gelöscht habe.
Es reichte also alleine den Link anzuklicken um von denen zur Kasse gebeten zu werden.

Ich hoffe das keiner so dumm ist deren Rechnung zu begleichen.

Grüsse   Rainer


----------



## crasher (30 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

hat einer von euch auch von mccrazy.de eine email bekommen..

wo drin stand: Gewinnspiel Plasma TV etc

hier mal den link..

kokisch ist auch das diese firma Datensätze von Personen anbietet.


http://www.mccrazy.de


----------



## katzenjens (30 April 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo,

was hat das denn mit Happy Passion zu tun?!

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Starflower (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Huhu ihr...

heute kam dann eine weniger "freundliche" Mahnung 

Ich solle mit sofortiger Wirkung die Rechnung bezahlen :smile:

dann gugge wir mal wann die noch weniger freundliche Mahnung kommt:scherzkeks:

Lieben Gruß


----------



## katzenjens (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Jau, ist hier auch eingetroffen.
Interessanterweise lesen die "Anbieter" wohl mit, da nun die EMail-Adresse bei denen funktioniert. Mal sehen, ob und was für Antworten kommen.

Will nicht hoffen, dass Betroffene für eine definitiv nicht erbrachte Leistung zahlen. Es wird nur mit Angst und Scham der Betroffenen gespielt. Nicht wenige haben (unnötig) Blockaden, wenn es um sogenannten "Schweinkram" geht.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Bienchen1978 (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Zumal ja die Zeitabstände zwischen Rechnung, freundlicher Zahlungserrinnerung und Mahnung extrem gering sind. Keine seröse Firma schickt innerhalb so kurzer Abstände schon Zahlungserinnerungen. Bei der Zahlungserrinnerung waren noch nicht mal die 5 Tage um, die ich Zeit hätte, um zu bezahlen. 

Gruss
Patty


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Bienchen1978 schrieb:


> Keine seröse Firma schickt innerhalb so kurzer Abstände schon Zahlungserinnerungen.


Aber von  Mailmahnungsrobotern, die von geldgierigen Betreibern programmiert und  betrieben werden. 
:kotz:


----------



## Bienchen1978 (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Aber von  Mailmahnungsrobotern, die von geldgierigen Betreibern programmiert und  betrieben werden.
> :kotz:



*lach* ja genau....bin echt gespannt, was da noch auf uns zukommt. :-D Freuen tu ich mich da nicht wirklich drauf....Hätte am Liebsten Ruhe vor dehnen....

Was passiert denn dann eigentlich mit dieser "Firma"? Geht man denn gegen dir vor? Oder können die weiter schön Leute verar...en und denen versuchen, das Geld aus der Tasche zu saugen????? :wall:

Gruss
Patty


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Bienchen1978 schrieb:


> Geht man denn gegen dir vor? Oder können die weiter schön Leute verar...en und denen versuchen, das Geld aus der Tasche zu saugen????? :wall:


Die Verbraucherzentralen haben  lange Listen von "Firmen",  gegen die sie vorzugehen versuchen. 
In den allermeisten Fällen scheitert es daran, dass die "Unternehmen " sich hinter obskuren Briefkastenadressen 
  im Ausland verstecken hier z.B in der Schweiz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

hier ist die Ausgangslage für Beschwerden gar nicht schlecht...

Blog von "Schweizerische Kriminalprävention"


> *Die Schweizerische Kriminalprävention rät*
> •	Speichern Sie die E-Mails
> •	Reagieren Sie nicht!
> •	Auf keinen Fall zahlen!
> ...


(_Unbewiesene Tatsachenvermutungen entfernt (aka)_)


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Die Eidgenossenschaft, vertreten durch das Staatssekretariat für Wirtschaft, kann gegen in der Schweiz begangene unlautere Geschäftspraktiken Zivil- oder Strafklage erheben (Art. 10 Abs. 2 lit. c UWG, <http://www.admin.ch/ch/d/sr/c241.html>), wenn die in ihren wirtschaftlichen Interessen betroffenen Personen sich im Ausland befinden. Unser Klagerecht ähnelt dem Klagerecht der Verbraucherzentrale und der Wettbewerbszentrale.
> 
> *Es versteht sich von selbst, dass wir auch Bereich "Internetfallen" von unserem Klagerecht Gebrauch machen. *
> 
> ...


Also: Bitte alles ans SECO schicken
http://www.admin.ch/kontakt/index.html?lang=de
noch einmal der link von oben zum Nachlesen.


----------



## Bienchen1978 (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Bei der Seco habe ich schon letzte Woche Beschwerde eingereicht. Kommen die dann auf einen zu? Weiss das jemand?

Gruss
Patty


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Bienchen1978 schrieb:


> Kommen die dann auf einen zu? Weiss das jemand?


Ich hoffe, Dir dazu nächste Woche mehr sagen zu können. Oder übernächsten Montag. Allerspätestens. Hast Du denen screenshots geschickt oder die Mail weiter geleitet? Mir sagte man, dass die Material brauchen. Daran sollte es nicht scheitern.


----------



## Bienchen1978 (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Dir dazu nächste Woche mehr sagen zu können. Oder übernächsten Montag. Allerspätestens. Hast Du denen screenshots geschickt oder die Mail weiter geleitet? Mir sagte man, dass die Material brauchen. Daran sollte es nicht scheitern.



Habe denen gar nichts geschickt. Bin nur auf dieses Formular gegangen und habe es ausgefüllt: http://www.seco.admin.ch/kontakt/index.html?lang=de

Screenshot habe ich zwar einen gemacht. Vom Verlauf und von der Homepage. Falls die die Homepage in der Zwischenzeit ändern sollten. Mehr aber auch nicht. Wenn ich nochwas machen kann, dann wäre ich dankbar für Ratschläge. 

Bin nicht gerade der PC Profi    

Danke und Gruss
Patty


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Schreib denen einfach ganz kurz noch einmal mit etwas mehr Angaben: Was in der Mail stand, wie die Seite aussah - frag sie, ob sie den screenshot brauchen. Aber natürlich nur bei subjektiv vorhandenem Gefühl, übers Ohr gehauen worden zu sein.


----------



## bauernfänger (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Für mich gilt: Nomen est omen!
Gruezi nach Frauenfeld
http://www.news.admin.ch/message/?lang=de&msg-id=18561


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hab ja hier im Forum schon einige zweifelhafte Unternehmen gesehen, aber
 die stehen auf der "Hitliste" von   Dreistigkeit und Unverfrorenheit ganz oben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

[H***]! So deutliche Worte 
_(Irreführender Ausdruck des Erstaunens wurde editiert (aka))_


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Link editiert. 

Grund:
Der im Link zu Heise erwähnte distanzierte sich in einer PN ausdrücklich von der "B******firma" Happy Passion GmbH.


> Letzte Handelsregister-Meldung (03.09.2007)
> 28.08.2007 (3085)
> Happy Passion GmbH, in Frauenfeld, CH-270.4.013.846-3


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Tja,

das macht die Sache nicht wirklich sauberer. :schuettel:


LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Der im Link zu Heise erwähnte distanzierte sich in einer PN ausdrücklich von der "B******firma" Happy Passion GmbH.


H***! Der im Link zu Heise erwähnte ist doch sonst nicht so öffentlichkeitsscheu und früher hat er sich klar geäußert. Hier geht ja wohl auch keiner davon aus, dass ein so dreistes Projekt auch nur von einem Partner des bei Heise erwähnten durchgezogen werden würde... (um es noch deutlicher zu machen: Gerade *weil* der bei heise erwähnte ja unstreitig Partner/Supporter der Frauenfelder *war*, _ist_ er *ganz natürlich* immer (noch) die erste Anlaufstelle, um zu erfahren, was die "Jungs in und um Frauenfeld" so tun und nicht lassen. Aber er ist natürlich keineswegs verantwortlich für irgendwas - das ist ja hoffentlich allen klar.) 

(_Ausruf des Erstaunens editiert, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden (aka))_


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hier sieht man auch recht plastisch, dass die schweizer Behörden um Längen fixer und gründlicher mit Aufklärungsarbeit sind als der deutsche Verbraucherschutzminister.

http://www.seco.admin.ch/aktuell/00277/01164/01980/index.html?lang=de&msg-id=18561

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## borelli (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo 
Uns ist der gleiche scheiß passiert, habe jetzt schon die 3 Mahnung von Happy Passion bekommen.
Wollte mich mit denen in Verbindung setzen, aber die E-mail Adresse ist nicht gültig.Muß ich das bezahlen???
Was soll ich tun???


----------



## HUmax (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



borelli schrieb:


> Hallo
> Uns ist der gleiche scheiß passiert, habe jetzt schon die 3 Mahnung von Happy Passion bekommen.
> Wollte mich mit denen in Verbindung setzen, aber die E-mail Adresse ist nicht gültig.Muß ich das bezahlen???
> Was soll ich tun???


Mit ein wenig lesen hier, wärst Du z.B. auf folgende Links gestoßen.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Czf-TcAyhY4

http://www.seco.admin.ch/aktuell/00277/01164/01980/index.html?lang=de&msg-id=18561


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Steht in dem posting über Deinem ein Link und kannst Du den anklicken und dort lesen?

Haben vor Dir hier schon andere Leute was geschrieben?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=232819#post232819


----------



## borelli (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

danke


----------



## dvill (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Am Rande bemerkt ist die Seite ein gutes Beispiel, wie man ohne Programmierkünste die sogenannte Preisinformation sicher unter dem Bildschirmrand versteckt, so dass sie nur durch scrollen sichtbar werden kann, egal, welche Auflösung ein Kunde haben mag.

Der sichtbare Seiteninhalt ist eine Tabelle, deren Höhe mit 100% formatiert wird. Fertig. Passt immer.

Das Bild zeigt den Quelltext, bei dem der Seiteninhalt gekürzt ist. Die sogenannte Preisinformation folgt dann einfach nach der 100%-Tabelle.


----------



## Bienchen1978 (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo, 
mal sehen was morgen passiert. Ich denke mal, das morgen zu 100% die nächste und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so freundliche 2. Mahnung bei uns eintrudeln wird. Warten wir mal ab....
Gruss
Patty


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



dvill schrieb:


> Der sichtbare Seiteninhalt ist eine Tabelle, deren Höhe mit 100% formatiert wird. Fertig. Passt immer.


Oh, das ist ja echt einfach. Das kann ja sogar ich.

Müsste man jetzt nur noch den Richtern erklärt bekommen ...


----------



## dvill (4 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Solche "Optimierungen" beobachten wir schon lange. Dieses Beispiel fiel mir dadurch auf, dass ich auch auf meinem Schirm nichts sehen konnte. Ich habe den Monitor hochkant gedreht und sehe senkrecht 1600 Pixel. Da gibt es einen großen freien Bereich und keinen Fußtext ohne scrollen.


----------



## Annett1981 (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

hallo ich bin auch so ein Depp der geklickt hat nach dem in der Mail stand dass mein Nacktbild eingestellt wurde ! 
jo die wollen 98 Kröten von mir ! 
ich versteh ja - einfach net zahlen aber bissel Panik schieb ich trotzdem


----------



## wahlhesse (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Annett1981 schrieb:


> ... aber bissel Panik schieb ich trotzdem



Völlig unbegründet, Deine Panik.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Annett1981 (5 Mai 2008)

*Mal vorstellen will*

Hallo mein Name ist Annett und ich bin neu hier und find es super dass es sowas gibt ! 
Ich habe grad Ärger mit Happy Passion ! und war schon knapp davor zu blechen aber nun werd ich mich sträuben ! 

Ich bin 26 und habe 2 Kids !


----------



## Bienchen1978 (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo, 
habe ja letzte Woche bei der Seco Beschwerde eingereicht. Heute kam die Anwort. Denke mal, dass ist für uns alle von Interesse: 



> Sehr geehrte Frau...,
> 
> Für Ihre Anfrage bedanken wir uns bestens.
> 
> ...


Gruss
Patty


----------



## Annett1981 (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hat irgendwer von euch einen Widerspruch an Happy Passion gemailt ? 
Ich find nämlich keine Adressse wohin ich die richten kann !


----------



## Bienchen1978 (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo, 
meines Wissens, brauchst Du gar keinen Widerspruch einzureichen. Am besten überhaupt nicht reagieren. 

Gruss
Patty


----------



## turtle (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

hi, jo widerspruch kannst eigentlich stecken lassen, da die E-mail so wieso nicht ankommt, ich denke mal einfach garnüx machen und deren Drohungen irgendwo ablegen und saven.
Allso dann noch schöne Sonnige Tage.
:sun:


----------



## Bienchen1978 (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

ich hab bis jetzt ja gar nichts mehr von denen gehört. Hat von Euch jemand was bekommen, ausser der Zahlungsaufforderung am 2. Mai?

Gruss
Patty


----------



## Annett1981 (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

jep die erste Mahnung kam am 02.Mai und seitdem nix mehr !


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ihr könnt es gar nicht abwarten, was?? :sun:


----------



## turboklaus (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo,


Turboklaus


----------



## Simone1981 (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo, wollte mal nachfragen ob sich bei Dir in Sachen Happy Passion schon was getan hat? ich habe dasselbe Mail erhalten, und wie neugierig Frauen sind hab auch ich reingeschaut, mittlerweile schon 2 Mahnungen erhalten, weiss aber jetzt nicht was ich machen soll, hast du bezahlt? - LG Simone


----------



## dvill (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Vor unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mails wird allgemein gewarnt. Es ist viel zu gefährlich, auf Mails mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten von nicht identifizierbarem Absender zu reagieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Simone1981 schrieb:


> hast du bezahlt? - LG Simone


Warum sollte sie? Offensichtlich hast du die angebotenen Informationen nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden.


----------



## *AssKicker_77 (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

So, heute kam dann die zweite/Letzte Mahnung :scherzkeks:
Was kommt wohl nanach:gruebel:



> Baar, den 11.05.2008
> zweite / letzte Mahnung
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> leider hielten Sie es nicht für nötig, auf unsere Rechnung bzw. Mahnung zu reagieren.
> ...


----------



## HUmax (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



*AssKicker_77 schrieb:


> So, heute kam dann die zweite/Letzte Mahnung :scherzkeks:
> Was kommt wohl nanach:gruebel:


Nach dem Kalletaler Dreieck wohl noch einiges.


----------



## Annett1981 (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hi Leute auch meine zweite und letzte Mahnung ist heute eingetrudelt !
bin ja auch gespannt wie es weiter geht !


----------



## Wembley (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



			
				die großen Mahnenden schrieb:
			
		

> leider hielten Sie es nicht für nötig, auf unsere Rechnung bzw. Mahnung zu reagieren.
> Obwohl wir Sie als Kunden sehr schätzen, so neigt sich unsere Geduld dem Ende zu.


Auf diese Art und Weise formulierte Mahnungen findet man wohl höchstens bei dieser Spezies. :auslach:

Echt lieb.


----------



## Bienchen1978 (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

hm komisch, ich habe heute zwar auch was bekommen. Eine erneute Zahlungsaufforderung mit dem gleichen Text wie bei der vom 02. Mai:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> leider haben Sie auf unsere Rechnung und unsere freundliche Zahlungserinnerung nicht reagiert.
> 
> ...



Gruss
Patty


----------



## HUmax (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



> leider haben Sie auf unsere [...] freundliche Zahlungserinnerung nicht reagiert.


Als nächstes gibts halt dann eine "unfreundliche Zahlungserinnerung". :smile:


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

bitte hier diesen Schweizerdreck nicht klickbar posten!!!

also bitte [noparse]www.schweizer-dreck.bae[/noparse] ohne die Leerzeichen in den eckigen Klammern -->
[noparse]www.schweizerdreck.bae[/noparse] 

oder w*w.schweizer-dreck.ts

oooops. Hat wohl schon jmd korrigiert. Danke. *undbinwiederweg*


----------



## *AssKicker_77 (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Bienchen1978 schrieb:


> hm komisch, ich habe heute zwar auch was bekommen. Eine erneute Zahlungsaufforderung mit dem gleichen Text wie bei der vom 02. Mai: [.....]



Der Text in der Mail ist zwar der Gleiche, aber der in der Mahnungs-PDF (welche übrigens den gleichen Dateinamen wie die vom 2. Mai hat) ist anders: "Zweite/Letzte Mahnung .... bla bla"


----------



## Bienchen1978 (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



*AssKicker_77 schrieb:


> Der Text in der Mail ist zwar der Gleiche, aber der in der Mahnungs-PDF (welche übrigens den gleichen Dateinamen wie die vom 2. Mai hat) ist anders: "Zweite/Letzte Mahnung .... bla bla"



aha, jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen. Den Anhang hatte ich mir gar nicht angeschaut. Lasse immer automatisch eine Delivery Status Notification an die schicken, so als wäre meine E-mail Adresse nicht mehr verfügbar und lege die Mails dann ab. 

Gruss
Patty


----------



## Annett1981 (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

wie geht das mit dem Mail Delivery DIngs ???


----------



## Starflower (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Huhu Ihr ....

gestern bekam ich dann auch diese Mahnung... abwarten und Tee trinken, zum Glück sind es E-mails und keine Post die wir dann noch per Altpapier entsorgen müssten:-D

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Baebbi (16 Mai 2008)

Hat jemand von Euch bereits was Neues gehört, seit der "letzten Mahnung"?

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## *AssKicker_77 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Baebbi schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch bereits was Neues gehört, seit der "letzten Mahnung"?



Nein, nichts Neues. Denke mal das alle "Betroffenen" ungefähr zur Gleichen Zeit was "Neues" kriegen. So eine "Dreiste Nummer" kann man nur simultan an allen "Opfern" durchziehen.
Hier mal meine "Statistik" zum Vergleichen:
Mo 21.04. - Mail mit "linkem" Link (hab ich leider gleich gelöscht)
Mo 21.04. - 19:55 Uhr -Zugangsdaten
Mi 23.04. - 00:45 Uhr -Rechnung
Mi 23.04. - 23:53 Uhr -neue Rechnung (Datenbankfehler)
Mo 28.04. - 21:54 Uhr -freundliche Erinnerung
Fr 02.05. - 00:57 Uhr -Zahlungsaufforderung (Mahnung)
So 11.05. - 17:38 Uhr -Zahlungsaufforderung (2./Letzte Mahnung)


----------



## Baebbi (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ja, so war es denk ich bei jedem. Dann kann man jetzt einfach nur mal gespannt sein. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Heute schon nach Nacktbildern im Netz gesucht? :-D


----------



## aufdecker99 (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Happy Passion ist wirklich eine harte Sache:

[ edit ]


----------



## HUmax (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

@ aufdecker99

Du kannst dieses zwar in anderen Foren posten, wo der Server und Sitz sich im Ausland befinden, aber hier denke ich mal wird es nicht so stehen bleiben?

Edit: Ist ja schon geschehen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

In Kürze wird hier wohl mit dem Inkasso-Stalking begonnen werden.

Es kam, wie heute in einigen Foren und Blogs berichtet, am 27.05.2008 zum Abschluss eines Inkassovertrages mit einem Inkassounternehmen aus 59457 Werl.


----------



## sascha (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



> "dass die Forderung von den Schuldnern nicht bestritten (...) wurde"



Von Spamming und irreführenden Behauptungen stand nichts drin, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Die Besitzverhältnisse und Hintergründe der "Happy Passion" sind en detail bekannt. Da gibt's keinen Bedarf mehr, was zu posten. 
Und sogar, dass es im ehemaligen Mainz-Frauenfelder Wasserbett schon länger kriselt, dürfte kein großes Geheimnis mehr sein. 
Insofern: Nichts mehr posten, alles schon recherchiert - und bald auch druckfrisch verlinkbar?

PS: Tauft sich dann das Inkassounternehmen in "Fränkliquid" um?


----------



## nemucb (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Habe heute von einem Inkassobüro eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten.
25 EUR Mahnkosten !!!
45 EUR Inkassokosten !!!
Dies zeigt, daß es Happy Passion es auf das schnelle Geld abgesehen hat.

Ich zahle natürlich nicht und freue mich schon auf die Gerichtsverhandlung (welche es sicherlich nie geben wird).


----------



## HUmax (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



nemucb schrieb:


> Habe heute von einem Inkassobüro eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten.


Per Mail oder Post? Heißt das Inkassouunternehmen zufällig euroliquid oHG und ist aus Werl?


----------



## Rasoje (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo, bei uns ist es auch soweit gewesen heute morgen kam per Post ein Brief von diesem Euroliquid Inkasso Forderungsmanagement aus Werl.

Drauf reagieren oder was tun?


----------



## webwatcher (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Rasoje schrieb:


> Drauf reagieren oder was tun?


1) Das lesen:
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Thread lesen


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> In Kürze wird hier wohl mit dem Inkasso-Stalking begonnen werden.
> 
> Es kam, wie heute in einigen Foren und Blogs berichtet, am 27.05.2008 zum Abschluss eines Inkassovertrages mit einem Inkassounternehmen aus 59457 Werl.


Das ging aber nun schneller als der Blitz:

Am 27.05.2008 erst Inkassovertrag geschlossen und gleich gehts zur Sache!


----------



## nemucb (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Nicko1998:
Woher weißt Du das mit dem Inkassovertrag?


----------



## HUmax (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ich kann das mit dem 27.05.2008 bestätigen. Ich habe den Vertrag auch schon gesehen.


----------



## Rasoje (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Das ist das was wir bekommen haben, wohl standard bei jedem?

@HUmax: Wieso fragtest du nach der Inkassofirma, ob es die ist? 

_Links durch Anhänge ersetzt. _


----------



## HUmax (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Wollte das nur bestätigt haben.

Und bauen gleich mal eine schöne Drohkulisse mit ihren unberechtigen Forderungen auf. Aber normal bei der Nutzlosbranche und ihren Helfershelfern.


----------



## hosch (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

habe heute eine Rechnung von euroliquid wg. happy Passion erhalten. Es ist ein Inkassounternehmen, was mit weiteren Maßnahmen droht. Haben andere auch solche aufforderungen erhalten?


----------



## hosch (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Genau das Unternehmen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

wer sich die Rechnung nicht erklären kann, soll Strafanzeige stellen und hier dann (per PN!) das Aktenzeichen bekannt geben.
Es gibt evtl. interessante Neuigkeiten die Tage, da sollten keinesfalls Anzeigen verloren gehen.


----------



## Turtle1972 (30 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ich habe jetzt erstmal das Landgericht Arnsberg per Fax angeschrieben, dass man doch bitte bei der Fa. Euroliquid mal die Inkassoberechtigung nach § 1 Abs. 1 Nr. 5 RBerG prüft, weil diese Firma ja ungeprüft den Inkassoauftrag umsetzt, obwohl es durch einfache Recherche hätte feststellen können, dass es sich bei ihrem Auftraggeber um eine Firma handelt, vor der sogar SECO warnt. Damit dürfte die Firmal wohl nicht die Kritieren "zuverlässig" und "persönlich geeignet" erfüllen, die das Rechtsberatungsgesetz in § 1 Abs. 2 vorsieht.... Mal sehen, was ich für Antwort erhalte... 

Bye Turtle


----------



## HUmax (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Da diese Euroliquid OHG illegal mit der Schufa droht, sollten Betroffene sich auch noch gleich bei der Schufa darüber beschweren. Mal schauen wie lange die noch Vertragspartner sind, vorausgesetzt die sind es jetzt überhaupt.


----------



## dvill (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Im Inkassoschreiben ist von § 398 BGB Abtretung die Rede. Siehe dazu auch

§ 410 BGB Aushändigung der Abtretungsurkunde


> *§ 410
> Aushändigung der Abtretungsurkunde*
> 
> (1) Der Schuldner ist dem neuen Gläubiger gegenüber zur Leistung nur gegen Aushändigung einer von dem bisherigen Gläubiger über die Abtretung ausgestellten Urkunde verpflichtet. Eine Kündigung oder eine Mahnung des neuen Gläubigers ist unwirksam, wenn sie ohne Vorlegung einer solchen Urkunde erfolgt und der Schuldner sie aus diesem Grunde unverzüglich zurückweist.
> ...


----------



## Grave (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

So Hallo erst mal an alle Betroffenen ich habe die ganze zeit mitgelesen weil ich auch von den vorfall betroffen bin und finde es echt eine riesen sauerrei aber da bin ich ja nicht alleine .
Wo ich heut morgen im Briefkasten schaute was sah ich da 
Inkasso ich warum von wem nur :-?
machte auf und zack Happy pasion toll dachte ich mir nunja habe hier  scho was gelesen aber nun ganz einfache antwort bitttte soll ich drauf reagieren habe die ganze zeit nur immer gespeichert aber auf nix reagiert so wie es empfohlen wurde nun wierd mir das aber wirklich zu bunt hiermit und würde nun wissen immer jnoch ruhig bleiben und bei seite legen oder nun was unternehmen ?


----------



## jupp11 (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Grave schrieb:


> Inkasso ich warum von wem nur :-?


Warum kriegen die Menschen bloß immer sofort das große Flattern, wenn sie "Inkasso"  hören oder lesen? 
Inkassofritzen haben keinerlei besondere Befugnis. Sie versuchen Forderungen  
einzutreiben und  wenn das nicht funktioniert, müssen sie es wieder an ihre Auftraggeber zurückgeben.

So what?


----------



## Grave (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ja sorry aber das liegt wohl in der natur des menschen :-?

Also ruhig bleiben ja weil man hat auch schon ganz andere dinge über solchen Inkassos gehört


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Grave schrieb:


> weil man hat auch schon ganz andere dinge über solchen Inkassos gehört


Nicht so viel Privat-TV sehen  Russisch Inkasso gibt es nicht in der Nutzlosbranche.
Übrigens prüfen Inkassobüros nicht, ob die Forderungen berechtigt sind oder nicht. 
Das müßten  die Auftraggeber vor Gericht beweisen und  das scheuen die Nutzlosanbieter wie der Teufel das Weihwasser


----------



## Grave (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Also nur wieder ein versuch so die leute einzu schüchtern das sie zahlen sehr sehr Pöse sowas von den:roll:


----------



## webwatcher (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Grave schrieb:


> Also nur wieder ein versuch so die leute einzu schüchtern das sie zahlen


So  ist es. Seit zweieinhalb Jahren  betreibt die Nutzlosbranche das mit zig nach den 
gleichen Strickmuster aufgebauten  Pseudokostenlosseiten.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Immer wieder wird hier in den Threads zu Themen der Nutzlosabzocker die Frage aufgeworfen, ob es Sinn macht, die betreffenden Unternehmen zu kontaktieren.

In der Regel ist dies jedoch ein nutzloses, zu nichts führendes Unterfangen.

Es ist relativ egal, was man schreibt, und auch egal, wie berechtigt die Argumente sind: es wird trotzdem weiterhin stur gedroht, gemahnt, salbadert und gekaspert.

Ein Beispiel für so einen Mailverkehr, der zu nichts führt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html

Auch auf die Ankündigung des versierten "Schuldners", dass garantiert nicht gezahlt werde, und dass der "Unternehmer" doch endlich den ach so oft angedrohten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid einreichen möge, wird stur weiter mit immer den gleichen Textbausteinen geantwortet.

Wie sage ich in diesem Zusammenhang immer: ein Dialog mit der Müslischale am Frühstückstisch ist effektiver (denn deren Inhalt kann man wenigstens essen, auch wenn sie sich nicht konkret zur Problematik äußern wird).

Entscheidend ist:
die Nutzlosunternehmen werden in den allerseltensten Fällen einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen, geschweige denn, vor Gericht ziehen.

Entscheidend ist aber auch:
Mit einer irgendwie gearteten Reaktion (Brief, Mail...) an den "Unternehmer" erreicht man keinesfalls das eigentliche Ziel, dass der endlich Ruhe gibt und seine Sinnlosforderungen einstellt. Das ist eine Illusion, da kann man mehr oder weniger schreiben, was man will.
Leider gibt das deutsche Recht (im Gegensatz etwa zum amerikanischen...) dem Opfer einer unberechtigten Forderung kaum Möglichkeiten in die Hand, um sich gegen penetrante Drohbriefe von Inkassobüros zu wehren.
Das einzige, was da sinnvoll erscheint: die Aussitztaktik.


----------



## Grave (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Also kann ich den Brief erst mal beruhigt in die Schublade stecken ja


----------



## dvill (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Der aktuelle Fall unterscheidet sich in zwei Punkten von der üblichen Drohkulissenschieberei:

Das Inkassobüro ist keine bandeninterne Konstruktion und die Forderung wurde abgetreten.

Man kann also

SECO - Vorsicht vor Spam-Betrügerei der Happy Passion GmbH!

ausdrucken und mit dem Inkassoschreiben mal der Schufa zum Nachdenken überlassen oder das Inkassobüro um die Überlassung der originalen Abtretungsurkunde bitten. Mich würde da schon mal interessieren, wie der verantwortliche Mensch heißt, der dort unterschreibt.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Das ist sicherlich sinnvoll, das zu versuchen. Wie auch schon von dvill weiter oben angemerkt wurde, gibt der § 410 BGB die Handhabe, um die Vorlage der Abtretungsurkunde verlangen zu können.

Die Frage ist jedoch nur, ob daraufhin das Inkassobüro eine solche Urkunde rausrücken wird.

Falls nicht, dann kann immerhin eine Beschwerde bei dem Landgericht erfolgen, das für die Gewährung der Inkassoberechtigung zuständig ist.
Ob allerdings damit ein Ende des Inkassospuks erreicht wird, ist offen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Falls nicht, dann kann immerhin eine Beschwerde bei dem Landgericht erfolgen, das für die Gewährung der Inkassoberechtigung zuständig ist. Ob allerdings damit ein Ende des Inkassospuks erreicht wird, ist offen.


Im Gegensatz zu den allseits bekannten und "berühmten" nutzlosbranchenüblichen Dauerkandidaten ist das betreffende Inkassobüro googlemäßig noch nicht allzu sehr in Erscheinung getreten.

Vielleicht ist man dort ja "lernfähig".....


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den allseits bekannten und "berühmten" nutzlosbranchenüblichen Dauerkandidaten ist das betreffende Inkassobüro googlemäßig noch nicht allzu sehr in Erscheinung getreten.


Man  muß nur etwas tiefer graben, dann kommen schon ein paar nachdenkenswerte Details zum Vorschein...


----------



## sistersteffi (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

hallo, ich habe auch schon eine zeitlang mitgelesen und dachte mir, ich melde mich jetzt doch mal an.

mein mann wurde auf genau die gleiche art und weise opfer, auch er hat gestern post von dem inkassobüro bekommen.

aka aka hatte ja geschrieben man solle strafanzeige stellen.
nun meine frage an die mit-betroffenden:
werdet ihr strafanzeige stellen?
wenn ja auf was?

gruß
steffi


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Betrug § 263 StGB oder andere infrage kommende Delikte.


----------



## ... (1 Juni 2008)

*Happy Passion GmbH - Inkasso*

Hallo,

ich wurde damals von Happy Passion mit einer Email angeschrieben dass mein Nacktbild veröffentlicht wurde, da es in diesem Fall sogar gerade gepasst hätte  habe ich es angeklickt und dann auf "weiter".

Damit hätte ich angeblich die Dienste des anbieters in Anspruch genommen und bekam per Email Rechnungen. Ich hab mich zwar gefragt woher die meine Adresse überhaupt habe und warum die Hausnummer fehlt aber egal.

Dann bin ich auf Kostenfallen im Internet für eilige Leser: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de gekommen und habe mir das durchgelesen.

Jetzt habe ich einen Brief vom Inkassounternehmen "Euroliquid" bekommen und dort ~140 Euro offen. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Da ist ein Antwortzettel dabei wo auch steht: "Der Forderung widersprechen, bitte Grund angeben:". Soll ich Antworten oder es einfach ignorieren?

Wäre nett um eine Antwort!.


----------



## Wembley (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH - Inkasso*



Viperb0y schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich einen Brief vom Inkassounternehmen "Euroliquid" bekommen und dort ~140 Euro offen.
> 
> Jetzt meine Frage: Da ist ein Antwortzettel dabei wo auch steht: "Der Forderung widersprechen, bitte Grund angeben:". Soll ich Antworten oder es einfach ignorieren?


Was diese Euroliquid anlangt: Sind die entweder grenzenlos naiv und wussten nicht, welche Forderungen die da einzutreiben versuchen oder sie wissen genau, was hier gespielt wird.
Im Falle von Naivität kann der Spuk sehr schnell vorbei sein. Wenn aber die genau Bescheid wissen, was das für Forderungen sind, wird eine Antwort auch nicht viel helfen.

Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Opfer zu ihrem Glück gekommen sind, wird jeder Richter nur seinen Kopf schütteln. Mit einem Eintreiben per Gericht ist also nicht zu rechnen. Wenn doch, haben die verdammt schlechte Karten. Also das Gegenteil von "Full House". 

Dieser "Zusatz" (warum Forderung widersprechen) ist in dieser Branche eher neu. Aus den oben angeführten Gründen weiß ich aber nicht, was das soll.

Entscheiden musst du. Es kann aber leicht sein, dass sich das Problem eher schnell von selbst löst.


----------



## ... (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH - Inkasso*

Hallo,



Wembley schrieb:


> Was diese Euroliquid anlangt: Sind die entweder grenzenlos naiv und wussten nicht, welche Forderungen die da einzutreiben versuchen oder sie wissen genau, was hier gespielt wird.
> Im Falle von Naivität kann der Spuk sehr schnell vorbei sein. Wenn aber die genau Bescheid wissen, was das für Forderungen sind, wird eine Antwort auch nicht viel helfen.



soll ich da evtl. mal anrufen und denen Versuchen zu erklären was die für einen Schund treiben? Oder einfach beruhen lassen .


----------



## Rasoje (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ich habe denen per Email das Schreiben von denen (unausgefüllt natürlich) - jedoch ist da ja das AZ zu erkennen und die Kopie von der Stellungnahme der Seco zukommen lassen. Mehr unternehme ich nicht mehr... genug Zeit schon mit deren Machenschaften verbracht und stundenlang im Netz gesurft,w as zu tun ist. :wall:

SECO - Vorsicht vor Spam-Betrügerei der Happy Passion GmbH!


----------



## Wembley (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH - Inkasso*



Viperb0y schrieb:


> soll ich da evtl. mal anrufen und denen Versuchen zu erklären was die für einen Schund treiben? Oder einfach beruhen lassen .


Ich denke, dass die spätestens jetzt schon wissen, was wirklich los ist.
Abgesehen davon ist mir noch kein Fall bekannt, dass ein Anruf bei einem Inkassounternehmen (wenn es um diese spezielle Branche geht) irgendetwas gebracht hätte. War in den mir bekannten Fällen nur rausgeschmissenes Geld. Und ich beobachte das schon seit 30 Monaten sehr genau.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH - Inkasso*



Viperb0y schrieb:


> ...soll ich da evtl. mal anrufen und denen Versuchen zu erklären was die für einen Schund treiben?



Ich denke, dazu braucht es nicht noch Deine Erklärung. Und ein irgendwie geartetes Unrechtsbewusstsein wirst Du dort mit Deinem Anruf auch nicht hervorrufen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Man  muß nur etwas tiefer graben, dann kommen schon ein paar nachdenkenswerte Details zum Vorschein...


Jetzt hab ichs auch gefunden. Die waren bzw. sind ja auch für die große Schweizer Pornofamilie tätig. Die haben wohl ein Angebot gemacht, zu dem "Happy Passion" nicht nein sagen konnte.....


----------



## ... (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH - Inkasso*

Hallo,



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ich denke, dazu braucht es nicht noch Deine Erklärung. Und ein irgendwie geartetes Unrechtsbewusstsein wirst Du dort mit Deinem Anruf auch nicht hervorrufen.



hm okay. Soll ich das beigelegte Antwortformular ausfüllen und reinschreiben dass die Zahlungsaufforderung unbegründet ist? Oder es einfach so belassen? Will da nichts falsch machen :-/.


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Wenn man antwortet, sollte man sicher sein, das Richtige zu sagen. Hier helfen die Verbraucherzentralen auch per Telefon.

Die Antwortmöglichkeiten der Gegenseite sind in deren Sinne geprägt und daher vermutlich keine Auswahl "richtig".

Letztlich geht es darum, ob die Forderung bestritten ist oder nicht. Die Aufnahme von Brieffreundschaften rentiert sich in der Regel nicht.


----------



## Wembley (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH - Inkasso*



Viperb0y schrieb:


> Soll ich das beigelegte Antwortformular ausfüllen und reinschreiben dass die Zahlungsaufforderung unbegründet ist? Oder es einfach so belassen? Will da nichts falsch machen :-/.


Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, sind die entweder naiv oder berechnend. Ich persönlich neige ja stark dazu, letzteres anzunehmen. Nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen kann man davon ausgehen, dass es jemandem nicht viel bringen wird, denen das Formular zurückzuschicken.


----------



## wahlhesse (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo ViperbOy,

hier wird immer wieder geschrieben, dass zuviel Kommunikation mit den Nutzlosanbietern eher von Nachteil ist. Es gibt Dinge, die man aussitzen kann und diese Geschichte riecht förmlich danach . Kurz und gut, wer nix macht kann in solchen Fällen auch nix falsch machen. Einzig alle Kommunikation seitens der "Anbieter" brav aufbewahren.

Wenn wider Erwarten doch mal etwas amtliches vom Gericht kommen sollte ist noch genügend Zeit zum reagieren. Und selbst dann ist Panik fehl am Platze. Aber sowas kommt extrem selten vor. Stattdessen wird man auf diese Art vollgemüllt.

Etwas Lesestoff hier.
Wer nicht lesen will muss gucken / hören

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> ... diese Geschichte riecht förmlich danach .


Trifft es ganz gut.

Die alten Römer unterschieden sprichwörtlich zwischen dem Geld, welches nicht riecht, und den Geschäften, die unter Umständen sogar stark riechen. Das scheint bei jungen Römern nicht anders zu sein ...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



dvill schrieb:


> und den Geschäften, die unter Umständen sogar stark riechen...


sogenannte anrüchige Geschäfte...


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Naja, ich meine, dass gewisse heutige "Junge Römer" mit den damaligen Römern der Antike nicht allzuviel gemeinsam haben.

Schon die Lebensphilosophie dürfte sich grundsätzlich unterscheiden. Außerdem waren sie nicht wasserstoffblondiert, trugen keine Goldkettchen, haben keine dicke Lippe riskiert und mussten sich ihre "gloria" erst mühsam erarbeiten. Auch die Stirn hat weniger von Öl als von Blut und Schweiß getrieft.

Darüber hinaus gibt es einen weiteren, gewichtigen Unterschied.

Die damaligen Verbrecher wurden im Circus Maximus den Löwen zum Fraß vorgeworfen.
Heute fahren sie dicke Daimler-Leihwagen und feiern sich in exzessiven Orgien als innovative Unternehmer.
Aber auch das alte Rom ist an solchen Typen irgendwann zugrundegegangen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

und: Als die Römer frech geworden, bekamen sie Prügel von Asterix und Obelix. Und die "jungen Gallier" - das sind ja wohl wir, oder?
Wir haben alles, was wir brauchen: Das Recht, die Moral - und Zaubertränke Marke katzenjens sowieso - und auch manchmal Hilfe von unerwarteter Seite.
"Junger Römer, hüte Dich vor den Schotten!"


----------



## turtle (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

hi, allso auf das schreiben von euroliquid muß ich keine Stellungnahme abgeben, einfach nur die Sachen in die Ablage legen, und warten was passiert?

Danke


----------



## HUmax (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ist das eine Frage von Dir oder eine persönliche Feststellung?


----------



## wahlhesse (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Wenn ich auf jede SPAM-Mail eine Stellungnahme abgeben müsste, hätte ich viel zu tun. Sollen die doch das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren einleiten...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## arcalexx (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo allerseits,

bin vor zwei Wochen auch mit einer euroliquid-Forderung "beglückt" worden. Nun ja, leider haben sie den falschen erwischt - ich bin von Beruf Staatsanwalt (in Berlin). .

Habe zuerst ein ablehnendes  Schreiben an die Jungs verfasst  - nach dem Motto zahle ich nicht usw. - hat natürlich nichts gefruchtet. Habe vorgestern eine "Mahnung" bekommen, in der man aber leider die Textbausteine etwas durcheinander gebracht hat - liest sich etwas schwer. Naja, jedenfalls habe ich mit Post von heute Strafanzeige bei der zuständigen StA Arnsberg erstattet und die Bezirksregierung Arnsberg wegen der Gewerbeaufsichtsmaßnahmen usw. informiert. Mal sehen, ob's fruchtet, jedenfalls ist es einen Versuch wert, steter Tropfen etc., ihr wisst schon.

Falls also jemand Fragen zur strafrechtlichen Seite hat, bitte nicht zögern. - Wir sitzen jetzt in demselben Boot. 

Bin gespannt, wie's weitergeht.


----------



## HUmax (2 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



arcalexx schrieb:


> bin vor zwei Wochen auch mit einer euroliquid-Forderung "beglückt" worden.


Auch wegen Happy Passion?


----------



## Ghostrider5000 (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hi, Ich melde mich auch mal zu Wort habe auch post von Euroliquid bekommen zwecks Happy Passion. 

Werde auch mal abwarten was weiter so kommt! Habe meinen gesamten E-Mail Schriftverkehr gespeichert auch die zwei unzustellbaren Widersprüche gegen die Rechnung. Hat sich jemand die Website aus dem Cache speichern können für Beweiszwecke?

MfG

Ghost


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Ghostrider5000 schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand die Website aus dem Cache speichern können für Beweiszwecke?



Wozu? Wer zivilrechtliche Forderungen stellt muß diese beweisen können, nicht umgekehrt.
Bitte nicht immer wieder dieselben Mißverständnisse  aufwärmen und  damit unnötige Verunsicherung erzeugen.
Genau das ist der Grund, warum niemand mehr aus der Nutzlosgilde vor Gericht zieht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ein Bravo an den Verfasser des Artikels und an seine Informanten 
tagesanzeiger.ch | Digital | Internet | Basler Abofallen: «Ihr Nacktbild wurde freigegeben»


> Dem «Tages-Anzeiger» liegen umfangreiche interne Dokumente vor, die zeigen, dass sowohl *** *** wie auch *** *** zu den Hintermännern der Happy Passion gehören. Die Einnahmen – an nur einem Tag über 5000 Euro – werden nach einem Schlüssel verteilt, wobei *** *** mit 30 Prozent und *** *** mit 40 Prozent beteiligt sind.


Dem unbekannten Informanten sei gesagt: Weiter so!


----------



## Docside (4 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Bin leider auch in diese Falle getappt und habe hier regelmäßig mitgelesen. Wie ich hier so gelese haben schon ein paar Post von Inkassobüro bekommen. Nur ich warte noch auf sie. Bin mal gespannt wann sie eintrifft oder ob überhaupt noch. Vielleicht hat das Inkassobüro seine Arbeit für diesen Fall eingestellt. Und falls nícht werden die auf das Geld lange warten.


----------



## Fidul (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ein Bravo an den Verfasser des Artikels und an seine Informanten


Hohoho, das ist starker Tobak, der eigentlich auch hiesige Staatsanwaltschaften aufwecken muß!


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Fidul schrieb:


> Staatsanwaltschaften aufwecken


Dazu müsste erstmal ein Fall vorliegen, eine Strafanzeige so zu sagen und damit ein definierter Schaden. Dann müsste der Sachbearbeiter auch noch genug Elan produzieren und bundesweit nach weiteren Fällen forschen, die er allesamt an sich zieht - das sowas vorkommt, glaube ich wieder um nicht! Schade, es ist eben nicht überall OS.


----------



## nemucb (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hier kann man den Inkassoauftrag herunterladen:
[noparse]http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SKY83EV3[/noparse]


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> Schade, es ist eben nicht überall OS.


OS macht so was freiwillig - andere muß man anschieben. Das kann niemand besser als die Medien. Akte und Co. sollen mal endlich ihren Infotainmentquatsch lassen und  mal was Sinnvolles tun. Und den WISO-Detektiv gibt's auch noch. Vielleicht würde dann die StA Göttingen nicht wieder nur pennen, wenn der Herr B* vom Tagesanzeiger seine Hilfe anbietet.
Schnarchzapfen.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

„Ihr Nacktbild wurde freigegeben“


> FULDA/GÖTTINGEN Die Ermittlungen gegen einen 25-jährigen Fuldaer wegen Betruges im Internet dauern an. Seit Anfang Mai warnt das Schweizer Staatssekretariat für Wirtschaft vor der Happy Passion GmbH, die Mails mit Betreff „Ihr Nacktbild wurde freigegeben“ verschickt.


----------



## Fidul (6 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



> Unterdessen hatte es in dem Verfahren auch einen Nebenschauplatz gegeben: Der 25-Jährige war wegen Volksverhetzung angezeigt worden.


Wieder einmal alles auf einem stinkenden Haufen.


----------



## arcalexx (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ein Update in meinem Fall: 
- erste Rechnung von euroliquid über 59 €
- Mahnung mit nunmehr 64 €
- meine Strafanzeige bei der StA Arnsberg; Rücklauf mit Aktenzeichen bereits vorhanden
- böser Brief von euroliquid mit Schufa-Drohung

Das alles innerhalb eines Monats. Ich habe beschlossen nicht mehr zu reagieren und auf Post aus Arnsberg zu warten. Mal sehen, was die sich noch so für Kunststücke einfallen lassen.

:dagegen:


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



arcalexx schrieb:


> - böser Brief von euroliquid mit Schufa-Drohung


Das würde ich der Schufa "petzen"; die sind dort recht aufgeschlossen für Mitteilungen, dass Inkassounternehmen strittige Forderungen einzutreiben versuchen.

Hier die Anschrift der Schufa:
*Schufa Holding AG
Verbraucherservicezentrum
Georgstr. 11
30159 Hannover*

Am besten Sachverhalt kurz schildern und Kopien beifügen.


----------



## HUmax (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



arcalexx schrieb:


> - böser Brief von euroliquid mit Schufa-Drohung


Bei der Schufa und für die Inkassoerlaubnis zuständige Stelle beschweren.


----------



## arcalexx (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Danke Nicko, Humax, werde ich bei Gelegenheit tun!


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



arcalexx schrieb:


> Danke Nicko, Humax, werde ich bei Gelegenheit tun!


Zur Ergänzung:
Für die Inkassoerlaubnis zuständig ist
Der Präsident des Landgericht Arnsberg
Brückenplatz 7, 59821 Arnsberg
Telefon: +49 2931  86 - 1   -   Telefax: +49 2931  86 - 210

E-Mail: poststelle[at]lg-arnsberg.nrw.de


----------



## Werner35 (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo

Habe heute auch einen Brief von der euroliquid bekommen.

Hauptforderung 98.-

Bisherige Mahnauslagen unserer Partei 25.-

Kontoführungsgebühren 2.-

Inkassokosten 45.-

Zinsen seit Verzug 1,36

Gesamtforderung 171,36

Sollten Sie die oben genannte Zahlungsfrist fruchtlos verstreichen lassen, noch begründete Einwände vorgebracht habenwerden wir gegebenfalls die zu ihrer Person gespeicherten Daten sowie die entsprechenden Daten der weiteren Vorgangsbearbeitung (z.B. gerichtliches Mahnverfahren,Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen etc.) an unseren Vertragspartner, die SCHUFA-Holding AG weiterleiten.

Bitte bedenken Sie, dass sich diese negativ auf ihre Kredeitwürdigkeit auswirken kann.

Tja pleite bin ich sowieso..

Ob die in Österreich eine zwangsvollstreckung machen können..glaube ich auch nicht.

Mal sehen was da noch kommt.

Bin für jede mitteilung dankbar.

Gruss werner


----------



## HUmax (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Werner35 schrieb:


> Bin für jede mitteilung dankbar.


Eigentlich bräuchtest Du nur den Thread lesen. Leider halten viele nichts davon.

Oder ..

Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...er-mahnung-bekommen-was-jetzt-zu-tun-ist.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

Das schauen:
http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Werner35 (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Vielen Dank!

Wenn man ein ehrlicher Mensch ist, zahlt man da oft zu schnell, aber in diesen fall ist es echt arg...

Gruss Werner


----------



## HUmax (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Werner35 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein ehrlicher Mensch ist, zahlt man da oft zu schnell,


Solche Personen sind der Nutzlosbranche am liebsten. Denen schickt man was und die Leute zahlen blind und ohne nachzudenken.

Wenn ein Pizzabote kommt und will für 10 Pizzen das Geld, zahlt man diese dann auch so einfach und das obwohl man nichts bestellt hat oder einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag eingegangen ist?


----------



## michael1969 (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Auch bei uns hat diese Firma zugeschlagen. Mail auf PC von mir und Rechnungsdaten auf meine Frau ausgestellt  . Wo die nur die Adresse herhaben:roll: . Mails an die oder auch Einschreibebriefe - spart euch das porto da lauft ihr gegen eine Wand :wall: .
Und nun auch noch ein Inkasso[ edit]  den Sie gefunden haben um noch mehr Druck zu machen :-D.
Also ich bin heute zur Kriminalpolizei und habe die Firma Happy Passion und die Inkassofirma wegen unterstützung angezeigt. Kann nur jedem raten , [ edit ] und macht ne Anzeige den die Firma ist mitlerweile mit der [ edit] masche bekannt


----------



## jrogo (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Tja auch ich habe folgenden Brief erhalten:



> ...
> 
> Hauptforderung 98.-
> 
> ...


 
Leider habe ich "Trottel" das Geld bezahlt. Hätte ich mal vorher hier gelesen.

Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit das Geld zurück zu bekommen oder kann ich es abschreiben?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

Jörg


----------



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



jrogo schrieb:


> Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit das Geld zurück zu bekommen oder kann ich es abschreiben?


Nein und Ja.


----------



## jrogo (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

bitte genauer erklären


----------



## Niclas (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



jrogo schrieb:


> Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit das Geld zurück zu bekommen oder kann ich es abschreiben?


Ungefähr  vergleichbar mit der Chance einem Killerwal  die Beute aus dem Maul  zu ziehen.


----------



## jrogo (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Also nein.

Aber wiese schreibst Du "NEIN UND JA"?


----------



## HUmax (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

"Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit das Geld zurück zu bekommen" -> _Nein_

Ist eine Überweisung bereits ausgeführt und bei der Empfängerbank und dem Konto gutgeschrieben ist nichts mehr mit zurückholen.

"kann ich es abschreiben?" -> _Ja_

Freiwillig rücken die nichts wieder raus.

Jetzt alles klar? Für diese Leistung schicke ich Dir eine Rechnung über 150 Euro, zahlbar sofort. Du zahlst doch alles so gern.


----------



## jrogo (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Tja dann werde ich die Kohle bitteren Ernstes abschreiben


----------



## Gucki (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



jrogo schrieb:


> Tja dann werde ich die Kohle bitteren Ernstes abschreiben



Im Prinzip ja. Es gibt Möglichkeiten, aber da besteht die Gefahr, dem bereits verlorenen Geld noch mehr Geld hinterzuwerfen.
_
[ unerlaubte Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall gelöscht ]_


Gucki


----------



## Unterlegscheibe (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo Jrogo,
ja auch uns ist es so ergangen.Allerdings haben wir bis jetzt noch nicht`s gezahlt.Kripo in Duisburg ist über d. Machenschaften d. Firma H.Passion u.d. Inkasso-Büros Euroliquid informiert.Habe da aber evt.jemanden,der Dir helfen kann,Dein schon gezahltes Geld evt.zurückzubekommen.Habe gerade mit einem Mitarbeiter von Akte 08 (Fernsehsendung),gesprochen.Die suchen Betroffene,die tatsächlich schon gezahlt haben.Das Gespräch war informativ u. ich würde Dir raten Dich auch mal dort zu melden.Tel.Nr. ist: 
[.......].Wünsche Dir viel Glück u.das Du bald D. Geld zur. bekommst.

Viele Grüße


----------



## TomPrint (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hi Leute, 
bin auch reingeplumpst auf die üble Happy Passion-Methode, allerdings bin ich durch das Forum hier bestens informiert über die A....-B.  und deren Vorgehensweise. Gezahlt hab ich natürlich nix. Heute ist die Inkasso-Post von euroliquid reingeflattert, der ich ungefähr soviel Beachtung schenke, als wenn eine Mücke bei 200 Sachen gegen meine Frontscheibe donnert.
Vielleicht bin ich ja der Glückliche, der für ein gerichtliches Nachspiel in Frage kommt, dann kann ich meine Rechtsschutzversicherung mal aktivieren. Wäre ja schade, wenn man die jahrelang umsonst einzahlt, oder?
Vielen Dank übrigens an KatzenJens, der durch seine Beiträge im Forum und die kleinen Filmbeiträge das ganze in beruhigende Bahnen lenkt.
Ich heb alles schön brav auf, hoffentlich verplempern die noch recht viel Kohle fürs Porto.
Viele Grüße an den Rest der Welt, ausgenommen natürlich die Abofallen-Erfinder und deren nette Anwälte und Inkassofirmen.


----------



## nobbi 1 (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo zusammen,
dieselbe Mail habe ich auch bekommen und habe auch nachgeschaut welche "Nacktbilder" denn von mir dort sind!? Natürlich keine, aber auch ich sollte dafür 98,- € bezahlen! Nach der 2. Mahnung hat unsere Rechtsabteilung dieser [..........] folgendes geschrieben!
Dieses Schriftstück wurde von der Verbraucherzentrale erstellt und ist jedem zugänglich und verwertbar!!

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bayern.de/UNIQ121478681414440/link303142A.html

_Text durch Link ersetzt. MOD/BR _

Gruß, Nobbi 1


----------



## HUmax (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



nobbi 1 schrieb:


> [...] dieselbe Mail habe ich auch bekommen und habe auch nachgeschaut welche "Nacktbilder" denn von mir dort sind!? Natürlich keine, [...] Nach der 2. Mahnung hat unsere Rechtsabteilung dieser [...] folgendes geschrieben! [...]


Wenn ich mir das Video von katzenjens anschaue und was man für interessante Infos dazu im Netz findet, hätte ich gar nichts gemacht. Auch hat erst am vergangenen Samstag das c't magazin kurz darüber berichtet und am kommenden Dienstag könnte eventuell was bei Akte 08 laufen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Geht man nun seitens der Happy Passion GmbH zum "Gegenangriff" auf die Schweizerische SECO über?  


> Nun empfehle ich zu handeln:
> 
> - Die "Warnung" des SECOs ist falsch: Spam - wie wir informiert wurden handelt es sich hierbei definitiv nicht um SPAM. Der Werbepartner (Affiliate) hat dies mittels Daten belegt (woher sonst sollen volle Adressdatensätze - also eMail mit aktueller Adresse vorhanden sein, wenn sich diese Kunden nicht für ein Newsletter oder ähnliches einmal angemeldet haben, der Werbepartner hat offensichtlich diese Daten mit Opt In gekauft - ein durchaus ueblicher Vorgang.





> Deshalb schlage ich vor:
> 
> Argumente und Beweise gegen die SECO Darstellung sammeln. Am Montag telefonische Kontaktaufnahme und Abklärung mit dem SECO - ggf. Einleitung rechtlicher Schritte (Rufschädigung, Geschäftsschädigung usw.)
> 
> Beantwortung allfälliger Presseanfragen mit entsprechenden Argumenten - O./D. ich schlage vor, dass Ihr hierzu eine Pressemitteilung der HP verfasst die an die Medien herausgegeben wird.


----------



## wahlhesse (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Wie dumm sind die Verantwortlichen für die Geschichte überhaupt?!
Glauben die allen Ernstes, den Humbug glaubt jemand?
Das mit den "bösen" Affiliates wird immer wieder als Entschuldigung vorgebracht.
Die eingetroffenen Spams sind sehr wohl untersucht worden, die Affiliates-Verschwörungstheorie passt ebensowenig wie die Aussage, dass es koschere Adressen waren, welche den Spam bekommen haben.

Davon abgesehen, woher wollen die wissen, woher ein "böser" Affiliate seine Adressen hat, wenn sie nicht selbst darin verflochten sind.

Autsch, das schmerzt.

Online-Girlies ist immer noch online, immer noch kein "richtiger" Content, AGBs oder wasauchimmer. Dort wird immer noch auf Happy Passion verwiesen. Genauere Analysen von Domains und Server zeigen auch auf die "üblichen Verdächtigen".

Ergo... dummes Gewäsch, sicher hält sich die SECO den Bauch vor Lachen...

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Heute in der Frühe startete wohl in zwei Städten eine "konzertierte Durchsuchungsaktion" der Behörden bei Beteiligten.....


----------



## arcalexx (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Zwischenstand zu meiner Strafanzeige gegen die Euroliquid GmbH:

Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt, da ein  "rein zivilrechtlicher Vorgang" (Du schuldest mir Geld - Nein, schulde ich nicht...).  Ich habe Beschwerde eingelegt, so dass die Oberbehörde die Einstellungsverfügung prüfen wird. Vielleicht haben wenigstens die ein Herz für gequälte Verbraucher... :roll:


----------



## Gucki (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Ja, da ist ein kleines Problem: So lange Du nicht gezahlt hast, ist es bestenfalls Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug. Meines Wissens ist erst die Beihilfe zum (vollzogenen) Betrug strafbar. Das soll jetzt aber keine Aufforderung sein, zu zahlen, um danach bessere Aussichten auf Strafverfolgung zu haben... 

Die Problematik in diesem Fall: Der Gläubiger sitzt im Ausland, wird also unter keinen Umständen von einem deutschen Gericht wegen Betrugs verurteilt. Und damit sinken die Chancen, dass Erfüllungsgehilfen wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug verurteilt werden, ziemlich gegen null.

Je nachdem, wie intensiv mit Dingen wie Schufaeintrag usw. gedroht wird, käme auch Nötigung in Betracht. Insbesondere dann, wenn weitergemahnt wird, nachdem man mitgeteilt hat, dass man die Forderung als strittig ansieht. Ein negativer Schufaeintrag kann zu Ablehnung oder Verteurung von benöigten Krediten oder Dienstleistungsverträgen führen.


Gucki


----------



## HUmax (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gucki schrieb:


> Die Problematik in diesem Fall: Der Gläubiger sitzt im Ausland


Eigentlich nicht. Sind deutsche Staatsbürger.


----------



## Gucki (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



HUmax schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Sind deutsche Staatsbürger.



Das mag sein. Aber der Firmensitz ist in der Schweiz. Die müßten nicht nur sagen, es sei Betrug, sondern auch handeln. Das tun sie aber anscheinend nicht. Wenn die Schweizer richtig aktiv würden, hätte auch Euroliquid wenig zu lachen. In einem anderen Fall haben deutsche Behörden einem Inkassobüro kurzerhand die Konten gesperrt und als Sicherheitsleistung eingefroren/beschlagnahmt, da der eigentliche Gläubiger im Ausland beheimated ist. 



Gucki


----------



## Wembley (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gucki schrieb:


> Ja, da ist ein kleines Problem: So lange Du nicht gezahlt hast, ist es bestenfalls Beihilfe zum versuchten Betrug. Meines Wissens ist erst die Beihilfe zum (vollzogenen) Betrug strafbar. Das soll jetzt aber keine Aufforderung sein, zu zahlen, um danach bessere Aussichten auf Strafverfolgung zu haben...


Darum geht es eigentlich nicht. Sondern darum, wie von arcalexx angedeutet, dass strafrechtlich hier eher wenig zu machen ist. Was aber natürlich nicht heißt, dass Zahlungspflicht herrscht. Man soll Zivilrecht und Strafrecht nicht vermischen. Wobei das natürlich auch durch diese Anbieter gefördert wird, da die dies in ihren Drohbriefen auch gerne vermengen, um die Leute zu "überzeugen".


> Je nachdem, ........ käme auch Nötigung in Betracht. *Insbesondere dann, wenn weitergemahnt wird, nachdem man mitgeteilt hat, dass man die Forderung als strittig ansieht.*


Auch hier muss ich dir widersprechen. Dieser Irrglaube (Inkassobüro darf nicht mahnen, wenn man die Forderung strittig gestellt hat), hält sich hartnäckig. Vor allem ein anderes Forum hat dies immer wieder verbreitet (noch dazu mit dem Tipp versehen, diese Mitteilung an das Inkassobüro per Einschreiben zu schicken :roll Es steht nämlich nirgends explizit, dass dies nicht erlaubt wäre. In der Praxis ist es dann auch so, dass fröhlich weitergemacht wird. 


Gucki schrieb:


> In einem anderen Fall haben deutsche Behörden einem Inkassobüro kurzerhand die Konten gesperrt und als Sicherheitsleistung eingefroren/beschlagnahmt, da der eigentliche Gläubiger im Ausland beheimated ist.


Ob die Fälle wirklich vergleichbar sind?


----------



## johinos (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gucki schrieb:


> Wenn die Schweizer richtig aktiv würden, hätte auch Euroliquid wenig zu lachen.


 Warum sollten die Schweizer etwas tun?


Der Schaden tritt in Deutschland ein, die Täter


HUmax schrieb:


> Sind deutsche Staatsbürger


 und haben vermutlich auch von Deutschland aus gehandelt. Nur der Gewinn fließt anscheinend in die Schweiz, und damit haben die Schweizer ja sonst auch kaum Probleme.




Gucki schrieb:


> Die Problematik in diesem Fall: Der Gläubiger sitzt im Ausland, wird also unter keinen Umständen von einem deutschen Gericht wegen Betrugs verurteilt.


 Selbst wenn das mit dem "Sitz" richtig gewesen wäre, warum nicht?


Sich auf Euroliquid zu konzentrieren, ist vielleicht später sinnvoll. Erstmal sollten die eigentlichen Täter zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. Ist ja sonst ein bisschen so, als würde man sich zuerst um den Taxifahrer kümmern, der den Bankräuber nach der Tat transportiert hat.




Gucki schrieb:


> In einem anderen Fall haben deutsche Behörden einem Inkassobüro kurzerhand die Konten gesperrt und als Sicherheitsleistung eingefroren/beschlagnahmt, da der eigentliche Gläubiger im Ausland beheimated ist.


 Das kann nur die Beträge betreffen, die für den "eigentlichen Gläubiger" eingezogen wurden, nicht die gesamten Konten des Inkassobüros.


----------



## Gucki (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Wembley schrieb:


> Darum geht es eigentlich nicht. Sondern darum, wie von arcalexx angedeutet, dass strafrechtlich hier eher wenig zu machen ist. Was aber natürlich nicht heißt, dass Zahlungspflicht herrscht. Man soll Zivilrecht und Strafrecht nicht vermischen. Wobei das natürlich auch durch diese Anbieter gefördert wird, da die dies in ihren Drohbriefen auch gerne vermengen, um die Leute zu "überzeugen".



Eine Anzeige ist immer Strafrecht. Zivilrechtlich wirst Du gegen das Inkassobüro kaum etwas machen können, solange es sich um Auftragsinkasso handelt. Selbst im Falle, dass die keine ordentliche Beauftragung (mit Unterschrift, für jeden Einzelfall) vorlegen können, greift das Strafrecht nicht. 

Wenn aber in den Bettelbriefen gedroht wird, dann kommen wir schnell in die Ecke der Nötigung. Da geht dann unter Umständen wieder Strafrecht.



Wembley schrieb:


> Auch hier muss ich dir widersprechen. Dieser Irrglaube (Inkassobüro darf nicht mahnen, wenn man die Forderung strittig gestellt hat), hält sich hartnäckig.


Darum ging es mir nicht. Es ging um Drohungen, die nach einer kurzen Klarstellung des Sachverhaltes gegenüber dem Inkassobüro wiederholt ausgesprochen werden. Also Drohungen z.B. mit der Schufa, die niemals ausgesprochen werden dürften. Im Wiederholungsfall und nach versuchter Klarstellung kann ein Gericht sowas als Nötigung (strafbar) auffassen. Die Chance besteht jedenfalls.



Wembley schrieb:


> Ob die Fälle wirklich vergleichbar sind?


Das ist Auslegungssache. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass sie ähnlich sind. Der Anwalt einer betroffenen Firma würde das ganz anders sehen. 


Gucki


----------



## Gucki (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



johinos schrieb:


> Warum sollten die Schweizer etwas tun?
> 
> 
> Der Schaden tritt in Deutschland ein, die Täter
> ...


Der Gläubiger ist, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, eine juristische Person mit Sitz in der Schweiz. Die kannst Du gar nicht belangen. Du könntest den Geschäftsführer, Prokuristen oder was die haben, verurteilen. Das ist aber schon bei deutschen Firmen sehr schwer. Du mußt nicht einer "Boese GmbH" die Straftat nachweisen, sondern dem Mitarbeiter "Heinz Täter" der "Boese GmbH". Es endet oft mit der Einstellung und der Erkenntnis, dass zwar eine Straftat begangen wurde und ein zivilrechtlicher Anspruch besteht, aber nicht zweifelsfrei festgestellt werden kann, wer denn der Schuldige ist. Bei Firmen aus dem Ausland kommt es im Regelfall nicht zur Anklage, die Ermittlungen werden eingestellt. Zivilrechtliche Ansprüche gegen eine Schweizer GmbH durchzusetzen ist natürlich möglich, aber die Chance, auf einem Teil der nicht unerheblichen Kosten sitzenzubleiben, ist hoch. Für die Beträge, um die es hier geht, wird man keinen Anwalt finden, der eine Klage durchziehen wird.



johinos schrieb:


> Sich auf Euroliquid zu konzentrieren, ist vielleicht später sinnvoll. Erstmal sollten die eigentlichen Täter zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. Ist ja sonst ein bisschen so, als würde man sich zuerst um den Taxifahrer kümmern, der den Bankräuber nach der Tat transportiert hat.


Im Prinzip ja, aber die Täter entziehen sich geschickt der Verfolgung. Der Vergleich mit dem Taxifahrer trifft die Sache recht gut. Ersetze den Bankräuber mal durch einen Erpresser und der Taxifahrer soll dem Erpresser das Geld bringen, darf sich aber von dem Geld noch etwas aus dem Sack rausnehmen. Der Taxifahrer weiss auch, dass die Geschäfte des Erpressers nicht sauber sind. Aber der Taxifahrer sagt sich "Ich fahre das Geld nur". Dann sind wir bei einem Bild, dass die Realität gut wiedergibt.



johinos schrieb:


> Das kann nur die Beträge betreffen, die für den "eigentlichen Gläubiger" eingezogen wurden, nicht die gesamten Konten des Inkassobüros.


[/quote]
Erst mal alles, der Rest ergibt sich auch der Kooperationsbereitschaft des Unternehmens. Das dürfte ähnlich einer "normalen" Kontopfändung ablaufen mit dem Unterschied, dass es sich hier um zweckgebundene Beträge handelt.

Es gibt im Frankfurter Raum ein kleines Inkassobüro, dass wohl nur Nutzlosinkasso betreibt und dass sich aufgrund von staatsanwaltlichen Ermittlungen und gezielten Informationen aus der Szene bereits mehrfach zum Wechsel des Geldinstitutes gezwungen sah. Einige Banken legen auf Kunden, bei denen die Gefahr von Beschlagnahmungen oder der Verdacht auf Geldwäsche besteht, wenig Wert und agieren bei Bekanntwerden eines erhöhten Risikos. Bei einer Bank reichten eine Handvoll Anrufer und Google aus.


Gruß Gucki


----------



## johinos (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gucki schrieb:


> Der Gläubiger ist,...


Na jetzt geht aber einiges durcheinander. Gläubiger gibt's nicht im Zusammenhang mit Strafverfahren, und in selbigem wird auch kein zivilrechtlicher Anspruch festgestellt. 

Nachgewiesen wird die Straftat dem Täter, und selbst im Strafurteil ist es erstmal völlig egal, ob der bei irgendeiner juristischen Person irgendeine Funktion wahrgenommen hat oder nicht.


----------



## Turtle1972 (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

So, bei mir folgender aktueller Stand:

Ich hatte ja das Landgericht Arnsberg angeschrieben:



> "Betreff: Euroliquid-Inkasso, Werl, HRA 4468
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


Heute kam die Antwort vom Landgericht Arnsberg:



> "Sehr geehrte Frau xxx...
> 
> im Zuge der von mir vorgenommenen Überprüfung hat sich ergeben, dass die Fa. euroliquid oHG die Tätigkeit für die Fa. Happy Passion eingestellt hat.
> 
> ...


Also dürfte ja von Seiten des Inkassobüros jetzt nichts mehr kommen. Nur mal so zur Info....

Bye Turtle


----------



## Gucki (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Turtle1972 schrieb:


> So, bei mir folgender aktueller Stand:
> 
> Ich hatte ja das Landgericht Arnsberg angeschrieben:
> 
> "Betreff: Euroliquid-Inkasso, Werl, HRA 4468



Sehr schön. Wie aber zu erwarten war, machen die nichts. Da müssten schon 100 (oder mehr) Briefe dieser Art landen, damit denen dämmert, um welche Dimensionen es geht und die aktiv werden.



Turtle1972 schrieb:


> Also dürfte ja von Seiten des Inkassobüros jetzt nichts mehr kommen. Nur mal so zur Info....
> 
> Bye Turtle



Doch, eigentlich müßte was kommen: Nämlich eine Mitteilung, dass sie den Forderungseinzug in diesem Fall niederlegen und nur noch Zahlungen an den Gläubiger schuldbefreiende Wirkung haben. So würde es zumindest bei einem ordentlichen Fall laufen.

Da so ein Schreiben nicht kommen wird, sieht man, dass allen Beteiligten klar ist, welche "Qualität" die offene Forderung hat und man das Porto besser einspart.



Gucki


----------



## GepardGepard (11 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo,

also hatte mich auch an das LG gewendet, nätürlich die selbe Mitteilung.
Hatte mich darauf hin an den zuständigen Sachbearbter gewandt.
Also das Inkassobüro hatte angegeben das sie die Forderungen einstellen, wenn man jetzt das Schreiben von dem Inkassobüro nicht bekommt das Sie das Geld nicht mehr einfordern soll man das Inkassobüro anschreiben und dieses Schreiben verlangen.

Wenn die das Schreiben nicht zusenden, bitte wieder an das LG richten und dann können weiter Schritte eingeleitet werden.


Mfg


----------



## Turtle1972 (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



> Doch, eigentlich müßte was kommen: Nämlich eine Mitteilung, dass sie den Forderungseinzug in diesem Fall niederlegen



Das Schreiben kam heute.

Bye Turtle


----------



## dvill (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Klasse Domaindaten:

whois serverpassion.com


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Früher war es wenigstens mal der Horst Master - jetzt der Hostmaster of the day... :-D


----------



## Gucki (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Früher war es wenigstens mal der Horst Master - jetzt der Hostmaster of the day... :-D



Immerhin schreiben sie nicht rein, was sie eigentlich meinen: Das nul-Device. Ob man denen nämlich schreibt oder in China der berühmte Reissack umkippt...

Bei solchen Leuten würde nur die unkonventionelle Polizeitaktik aus US-Filmen (erst schiessen, dann fragen) helfen, aber in Europa gibt es ja nur Rechtsstaaten und entsprechend schlaue Gauner, die das ausnutzen.


Gucki


----------



## dvill (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Mich erinnert das an Call-in-TV. Für die beste Idee gibt es ein Geldpaket.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Inzwischen gibts ja eine Website mit recht ansehnlichen Informationen über die Happy Passion-Geschichte.

Einfach mal googeln nach "junger-Römer.com"


----------



## deadmad (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hallo leute, ich habe mitlerweile den zweiten BRIEF von dem Inkassobüro bekommen.
Den ersten Brief habe ich mit der "Einzugsforderung" (oder so) abgelehnt und die Zahlung verweigert.Per einschreiben!
Vor ein paar Tagen kam dann der nächste Brief zu der Adresse meiner Eltern.Bis jetzt haben wir den Brief noch nicht geöffnet und mein Vater meinte wir sollten ihn zurückgeben als "unzustellbar zurück" oder "unbekannt verzogen" aber momentan weiss ich nicht was ich da machen.
Denn bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht gelesen,dass dieses Inkassobüro auch dreck am stecken hätte wie z.b. ProInkasso aus Hanau.
Kann mir da einer sagen wie ich dort nun vorgehen soll?


----------



## Wembley (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



deadmad schrieb:


> Denn bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht gelesen,dass dieses Inkassobüro auch dreck am stecken hätte wie z.b. ProInkasso aus Hanau.


Es ist völlig egal, welches Inkassobüro welche Schreiben schickt, wenn eine Forderung aus der Sicht des Kunden unberechtigt ist. 

Abgesehen davon, dass die Macht von Inkassobüros maßlos überschätzt wird. 
Interessant werden solche Dinge erst, wenn es einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid oder sowas gibt. Darauf wird man mMn gerade in diesem Fall lange warten könnten.


----------



## deadmad (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Danke für die Antwort aber damit kann ich nicht viel anfangen.Ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich den jetzt noch geschlossenen Brief unzustellbar zurückschicken soll und wie ich insgesamt vorgehen soll.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Konkrete Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir hier nicht leisten.
Was Du tun sollst und was nicht, das dürfen wir nicht sagen.

Es gibt aber in solchen Fällen mehrere Wege, die nach Rom führen.
Das müsste aus den bereits geposteten Infos im Thread auch hervorgehen.

Nur zur Info:
Es gibt sicher mindestens zehntausende, wenn nicht Hunderttausende von Betroffenen alleine dieses Anbieters.
Gerichtsverfahren seitens dieses Anbieters gegen "Schuldner", die weder reagiert noch gezahlt haben, sind hier jedoch bis heute nicht bekanntgeworden.


----------



## deadmad (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Naja bei der Verbraucher Zentrale habe ich schon angerufen.Geht keiner dran.Ich schicke den als unzustellbar zurück


----------



## Wembley (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Zur Frage wie man, allgemein gesehen, reagieren kann, gibt es einen hervorragenden Artikel:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Ansonsten gilt, wie schon vorhin erwähnt: Einzelfallberatung ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



deadmad schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort aber damit kann ich nicht viel anfangen.Ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich den jetzt noch geschlossenen Brief unzustellbar zurückschicken soll und wie ich insgesamt vorgehen soll.





			
				deadmad schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schicke den als unzustellbar zurück


Ein Bekannter hatte vor nunmehr über drei Jahren ein ähnliches Problem wie du jetzt. 
Er hat das Schreiben eines (sehr seriösen  :scherzkeks::scherzkeks Inkassobüros mit dem Vermerk "Unzustellbar" versehen, eine Phantasieunterschrift ala Briefzusteller angebracht, und dann gings ab die Post zurück zum Absender.

Er hat nie mehr etwas von diesem gehört.

Ob du das genauso machen sollst, liegt allein in deiner Entscheidung  

Übrigens: Zur Happy-Passion-Story gibts einen mehr als interessanten Link.


----------



## deadmad (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Machen meine Eltern auch, die geben es dem Boten wieder mit....


----------



## fdaams (29 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Habe vom Inkassobüro "Euro........." heute auch den 2. Brief bekommen.

Dort steht nun das sie nicht mehr für die Fa: Happy Passion GmbH mehr tätig sind und ihren Forderungseinzug daher als gegenstandslos zu betrachten hätten.
Für weitere Infos sollte ich mich an Happy Passion wenden.

Na die scheinen wohl heisse Füße bekommen zu haben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Die Fuldaer Zeitung berichtet


----------



## bernhard (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Hoffentlich wurden die Unterlagen, Laptops und Festplatten in Düsseldorf auch sichergestellt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



bernhard schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wurden die Unterlagen, Laptops und Festplatten in Düsseldorf auch sichergestellt.


Die wurden ja freiwillig den Ermittlungsbehörden übergeben, wie man so hört und liest....  

Übrigens: Wie einem anderen Forum zu entnehmen war, erholt sich einer der mutmaßlichen Hauptbeteiligten z.Zt. auf Sylt, nachdem er sich Ende Juni 2008 (mal wieder) in einer Disco publikumswirksam öffentlich verlobte.....

Stehen da etwa die nächsten Firmengründungen an?:scherzkeks:


----------



## bernhard (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Göttinger Student: Staatsanwalt ermittelt weiter


> An mehr als 600000 Adressen wurde eine E-Mail mit der Betreffzeile „Ihr Nacktbild wurde freigegeben“ verschickt.


Mal 98 Euro pro Datensatz ist eine nette Zielgröße. Wie viele Briefumschläge würde man brauchen, diese Summe zu verteilen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



> Nach Tageblatt-Informationen hat offenbar ein Insider die Staatsanwaltschaft auf die neue Betrugsmasche aufmerksam gemacht: „Es handelt sich um die gleiche Methode wie im Fall Fabrikeinkauf“, erklärt Staatsanwalt Andreas Buick.


weniger anonyme Hinweise sollen ja Anfang Juni bei der Pressestelle gestrandet sein. Hört man so 
Ob die Göttinger in der Schweiz Hilfe bekommen? Ob es sich lohnt, dort nachzufragen?
Bereits im Mai schrieben die schweizerischen Behörden 





> Es versteht sich von selbst, dass sowohl die deutschen als auch die schweizerischen Behörden Ihre Verantwortung wahrnehmen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Und noch was aus der Gerüchteküche... Neben dem Projekt hier soll es ja noch ein (geplantes) Projekt gegeben haben, eines, bei dem ein anderer Verteilungsschlüssel vorgesehen war. Wird seitens der Göttinger auch ermittelt, um was es da ging oder gehen sollte?


----------



## HUmax (7 August 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

-> Happy Passion GmbH in Liquidation, CH-270.4.013.846-3 - HR-Monitor


----------



## Gucki (7 August 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



HUmax schrieb:


> -> Happy Passion GmbH in Liquidation, CH-270.4.013.846-3 - HR-Monitor



Naja, nach den Hausdurchsuchungen und dem nicht ganz freiwilligen Rückziehers des Inkassobüros blieb wohl nichts anderes mehr über. Wer weiß, wieviel Geld zuvor in unbekannte Kanäle abfloss und auf irgendeinem Nummernköntli unerkannt schlummert, bis die Sache auch juristisch beendet ist.

Und das nächste Abzockprojekt wird kommen. Mit ner ausländischen Limited oder sonstwas als Tarnung für deutsche [.......]. Und einem Anwalt oder Inkassobüro, das bereitwillig die Einschüchterungsarbeit übernimmt und an dem Versand der Serienbriefe fürstlich mitverdient. Und speziell diese "Gehilfen" machen das Abzocken erst möglich und sie haben wenig zu befürchten. Darüber darf auch die Durchsuchung des Inkassobüros in diesem Fall nicht hinwegtäuschen - hier wurden wohl im Wesentlichen Beweise im Hauptverfahren gesichert. 


Gruss Gucki


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 August 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*



Gucki schrieb:


> Wer weiß, wieviel Geld zuvor in unbekannte Kanäle abfloss und auf irgendeinem Nummernköntli unerkannt schlummert, bis die Sache auch juristisch beendet ist.


Wie man so hörte, schlummert die meiste Kohle aus dieser Anwendung in den diversen Hosentäschlis  :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (8 August 2008)

*AW: Happy Passion GmbH*

Wenn die Kohle nicht schon längst für Wein, Weib, [....] und Leasingraten draufgegangen ist.


----------

